# The OCN Store is (temporarily out of) business!



## Chipp

UPDATE 2015-04-07 : We do not currently have a retail partner to handle distribution of our products, so all sales are currently on hold. Apologies for the inconvenience.

Any outstanding orders or physical prizes from contests will, of course, be fulfilled. Contact @ENTERPRISE with any order or prizing questions.

This includes:


Marksman Extreme Cooling Pots
Mechanical Keyboards
Lanyards
Appliques
Hats
Yubikeys

We thank Ben at Tankguys for his years of support, but as he closes the doors on his computer shop we are seeking a new distributor for our site products. Please contact me to discuss further if you are a retailer with an online presence who would be able and willing to stock and distribute Overclock.net branded merchandise.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

my wallet isnt going to be very happy about this


----------



## OSDCrusher

That is awesome.


----------



## Pao

Very nice. Product pictures or it's fake!!!

JK..... no but seriously, product pictures would be nice


----------



## Andr3az

Nice!
Ships worldwide?


----------



## Tator Tot

Excellent


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Needs pictures or deeplinks to some jpeg


----------



## Darius Silver

Damn... Gonna have to open up a Paypal account









Gonna wait till you guys get shirts and hats as well. Just wanna do one big order.


----------



## Atomagenesis

Definitely needs pictures. And you got some spelling errors: "Etched Flame wtih Logo"


----------



## azianai

yeah be nice to see the product before blindly buying


----------



## crashdummy35

Sweet. I agree that some images of the items would be nice.

Definitely getting some Flame/Logo appliques.


----------



## Zerkk

Where are the coffee mugs?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Wahey...Worth the wait.

I look forward to more things !


----------



## sP00N

Niiice, def needs some images next to the products though.


----------



## Atomagenesis

You should have overclock.net cookie templates.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Pics are a must guys? C'mon


----------



## Chipp

I will pull pictures from other places on the site and see if we can get those added to the store.


----------



## boneybone

Great news!

[BARTER] How about 20 for 1 Applique Pack?


----------



## Clox

Pics would be sweet...








I want an OCN 3/4 sleeve shirt.


----------



## burrbit

Oh my god!


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


I will pull pictures from other places on the site and see if we can get those added to the store.


Thanks. Make sure they look good and are in decent resolutions.

Decent pictures can make or break sale.


----------



## GekzOverlord

i want an overclock.net T-Shirt lolz... Nice one.. pics would be nice but thats obviously allready been mentioned, also, might wanna add estimated shipping costs can help ppl guestimate from non us areas


----------



## Atomagenesis

"Etched Flame *wtih* Logo"


----------



## shemer77

pix are needed before i buy


----------



## aaronman

Woot!


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GekzOverlord*


i want an overclock.net T-Shirt lolz... Nice one.. pics would be nice but thats obviously allready been mentioned, also, might wanna add estimated shipping costs can help ppl guestimate from non us areas


I have an uber sweet OCN hoodie


----------



## SkillzKillz

Great job. May we have some samples? =)


----------



## tofunater

I want one of those sweet fitted hats I saw concepts for as well as a t-shirt...


----------



## -iceblade^

pictures would be nice, as said before.

be nice to buy a few flames for slapping onto my rigs, though


----------



## Raiden911

I agree, where's the pics?









Once the pics pops up, I am going to get the logo. W00t!


----------



## JoeUbi

Got me a Lanyard.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

these are not going to be the official pics, but just ones i scrounged up from people posting around the forums.

Appliques - courtesy of admin









Lanyards:
USB / Cell Phone loops - courtesy of mootsfox.









'Ring' - courtesy of xXxALLANxXx









Clip - courtesy of Lemans81









Carabiner - courtesy of Chaos Assasson


----------



## shadow19935

I would really like to see what im buying, coz i want an ocn.net sticker or the ones for side windows.
Edit: just seen the pics, Would ocn store ship to UK? and how much wouls shipping be or is it included in the price?


----------



## Kamikaze127

Jesus. I come in here looking for a lanyard (I've been raping the internet for a year now looking for a Razer one, but then I saw the OCN one and was swayed) and I am like 80 cents short. I better get my E-Crew on it.


----------



## Kriztoffer

Very nice! I might get some for the support and they're a nice badge to have on your case.

Hope there will be some T-shirs soon, that would be awsome


----------



## pheoxs

How much is shipping within Canada? (Alberta?) Can't find where it says the charges.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pheoxs*


How much is shipping within Canada? (Alberta?) Can't find where it says the charges.



Quote:



All prices include shipping worldwide.


http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ques-sale.html


----------



## Chaos Assasson

here is a pic of the carabiner


----------



## hitman1985

nice idea









just need to add shirts, some official ones would be nice, kinda mean that in the way that the user name and maybe 1 extra line can be created you know....

id pay 20 for a nice good quality tshirt with a decent layout in front and back, maybe get some company to sponsor a certain percentage or what not, just an idea


----------



## Kamikaze127

Well now that I have my money (Thank you, E-Crew members) I can't decide which lanyard to get...

*The ring* looks wrong on the end of it...
*The clip* is plastic... and might break if I hit someone _something_ with it...
*The USB* my Patriot Xporter XT already has one of those... so I don't need it, plus the ring still looks wrong.
*The carabiner*. I'm not going to lie, before Chaos posted, I didn't know what the hell those clips were called. I think I'm going to get it, I can take stuff on/off easily and it won't break within the time it takes me to prepare for 2012.

The Carabiner lanyard for me... om nom nom.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Yay, when I get the money I will buy some stickers to put on my case, OCN FTW.


----------



## om3n

this is awesome. I can't wait for t-shirts and such


----------



## Chaos Assasson

i just applied 2 appliques to my case


----------



## Chaos Assasson

i think this needs to be put in the ocn marketplace subforum


----------



## heathmcabee

I'm gonna buy the pack and stick one to my son's pullover jacket, he's only 2 years old. Wish you guys made some IRON on decals, that would be really nice for T shirts and other fabrics. Perhaps that could be worked out?


----------



## Xombie

I'm digging the lanyards.

What exactly is the difference between each?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xombie* 
I'm digging the lanyards.

What exactly is the difference between each?

http://www.overclock.net/7439230-post32.html


----------



## Xombie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
http://www.overclock.net/7439230-post32.html

Oo thanks very much.


----------



## Chipp

Attached are some more detailed product pics - the only connector missing on the lanyards is the ring, but... I hope we all know what a metal circle looks like.


----------



## XiDillon

has anyone use these inside a res? wondering if the appliques would peel or such being submerged in water/coolant.


----------



## Kamikaze127

Don't worry Chipp.

I can model mine when I get it.


----------



## SniperXX

Wow nice work on the lanyards. I'll probably pick one up soon.


----------



## Choggs396

That's awesome!!


----------



## crashdummy35

Can someone please tell me which one this is? That's what I'm ordering:

And thanks for the great swag guys. The effort is much appreciated.


----------



## [Teh Root]

Can you write which etching is which? I cant tell which one is exterior/interior/ small/large. It be a bit helpful. I just bought some though.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[Teh Root]* 
Can you write which etching is which? I cant tell which one is exterior/interior/ small/large. It be a bit helpful. I just bought some though.

I'll see if I can craft up a better way to highlight which product is which.

All of the sizes are represented in the top 4 logos. The Etched style is at the bottom left, and all the etched sizes are the same as the normal ones. The top two appliques in the picture are the "flame with logo", while the others are simply "logo".


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crashdummy35* 
Can someone please tell me which one this is? That's what I'm ordering:

And thanks for the great swag guys. The effort is much appreciated.

That looks like the brushed large









For internal use!


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
That looks like the brushed large









For internal use!

I see now...thanks again guys. This should draw attention away from my lack of cable management....


----------



## MarineRevenge

Neat.

But logo's is hardly something I see myself investing deeply in. A pack of stickers once maybe, but that's it.


----------



## savagebunny

Just ordered one, Chipp; if you need more information on it, I can PM you about it. It didn't allow me to add a comment with my OCN user name etc


----------



## kinubic

any pix on the lanyardS? like the difference kinds?


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
these are not going to be the official pics, but just ones i scrounged up from people posting around the forums.

Appliques - courtesy of admin









Lanyards:
USB / Cell Phone loops - courtesy of mootsfox.









'Ring' - courtesy of xXxALLANxXx









Clip - courtesy of Lemans81









Carabiner - courtesy of Chaos Assasson










here


----------



## prosser13

And on the previous page.

My lanyard changed my life...









Honestly







It's not an OCN one, but they were giving them out when I got to uni and I've used it since, so handy for not losing my keys!


----------



## Licht

More products please!


----------



## Maddog7771

Got the carabiner lanyard and Applique Pack

3 Small Logos
3 Large Logos
1 Small Flame with Logo
1 Large Flame with Logo

Could not decide which one would look best on the HAF. SO when they come in I will choose.


----------



## Raiden911

OMG so many choices...dunno which to get









In the first pic, what's the very bottom one? Is that the Brushed Flame with Logo?


----------



## Foooman

Just grabbed two lanyards. For $6 shipped each, you can't go wrong.


----------



## L3gacy

cant wait to get some


----------



## TehStone

I'm definitely getting one for my next rig. lol @ the rabid enthusiasm of previous posters.


----------



## kinubic

i just checked mail and i got a free lanyard in the mail im confused lol .hahha THANKS anyway hahaha wee now to get the others now :O


----------



## Mr.Taquito

i ordered mine last weds. whens it gonna get her?


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Eagerly awaiting my lanyard


----------



## JoeUbi

Ordered my Lanyard last Monday.. Still not here. :<


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeUbi*


Ordered my Lanyard last Monday.. Still not here. :<


This.









Overclock your mailing system!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*


This.









Overclock your mailing system!


hmmm...mine showed up right on time.


----------



## Mr.Taquito

still waiting too. :/


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Still waiting...


----------



## Burn

Hi folks,

Just wanted to give you guys some insight into how we ship. Generally, we'll ship once or twice a week to save trips to the post office. As of right now (10/28/2009), all orders placed have been shipped. You *will* get your orders soon, trust me







This comes straight from admin. However, please keep in mind that these parcels travel through a couple different mail systems (Canada Post, then the USPS), so transit time does increase compared to domestic transit.

So, the fact that shipping is included in the price and that we ship once or twice a week means that you may not get your packages within two days of ordering- it's snail mail, remember


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zerkk*


Where are the coffee mugs?










Seriously - I would LOVE this.

I dunno about you guys - but, dont you feel great bolstering OCN appliques on your machines, and making people know thats where you hang out.
That thats part B of your PC's Garage- the place it gets tricked out









I want a MUG!









EDIT-
Are lanyards the little Clip - keyring type things?


----------



## Regulus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*


Seriously - I would LOVE this.

I dunno about you guys - but, dont you feel great bolstering OCN appliques on your machines, and making people know thats where you hang out.
That thats part B of your PC's Garage- the place it gets tricked out









I want a MUG!









EDIT-
Are lanyards the little Clip - keyring type things?


Yea, lanyards have a clip/keyring/hook thingy at the end of the strap or whatever you want to call it. The store has a picture of one with a keyring at the end right here. You wear them around your neck, or have them hanging out of your pocket, like I did with my lanyard back at UTSA.

Mugs would be pretty sweet. I could use a change of drinking containers.


----------



## Grim

Would be great man.
Id use it whenever I went on camp - while I preach OCing to the yuppy techs who claim they know what OCing is / involves - but just "choose not to"









WHEN THEY'RE REALLY SCARED.
(misinformation / ignorance really).


----------



## L3gacy

I ordered mine a few days ago cant wait to get them and put them on ma rig and represent









Im gonna be doing a project in Physics about computers and having that sticker on there would be cool so I can take it in class and show it off,although in my whole highschool only me and my friend know about computers everyone else is like "whats a case?" LOL


----------



## mumyoryu

Just ordered a lanyard









Can't wait to replace the old one that ive had for almost 4 years, lol


----------



## ThirstyArgonian

Awesome. Time to replace my scummy lanyard with a fresh OCN one come pay day.


----------



## savagebunny

I just got my lanyard on Friday


----------



## Mr.Taquito

still waiting. :/


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Finally got mine!

A little smaller than I thought it was gonna be :-/


----------



## VCheeZ

Did some application today:


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vcheez* 
did some application today:









woop woop:d


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VCheeZ*


Did some application today:










Fail


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia* 
Fail









Care to explain? Or are you just trolling?


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VCheeZ* 
Care to explain? Or are you just trolling?

The flame is backwards to the outside viewer.

I thought "Oh ok, he did that to see it correctly in the mirror" then I realized that the mirror would flip it again, so that the flame would look wrong no matter what!


----------



## VCheeZ

Well, the large logo I had was an "outside" applique, so I used it inside with a second inside applique to keep it out of the elements. I doubt anyone is going to notice the flame being inside-out.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VCheeZ* 
Well, the large logo I had was an "outside" applique, so I used it inside with a second inside applique to keep it out of the elements. I doubt anyone is going to notice the flame being inside-out.











Ohhh just cause it's "outside" doesn't mean it will survive the elements I guess...


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia*











Ohhh just cause it's "outside" doesn't mean it will survive the elements I guess...


Well, the "external" appliques were still designed for usage with cases - they lend themselves to other things, too, but I dont know how long they would last outdoors on the back of a car.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Well, the "external" appliques were still designed for usage with cases - they lend themselves to other things, too, but I dont know how long they would last outdoors on the back of a car.


Yeah realized that


----------



## sdla4ever

got my lanyard loving it!


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sdla4ever* 
got my lanyard loving it!

It compliments my OCN hoodie oh so well


----------



## TestECull

Yay. Maybe now OCN will have an actual income stream that will allow the ads to be given the boot.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TestECull* 
Yay. Maybe now OCN will have an actual income stream that will allow the ads to be given the boot.










Erm most likely not.


----------



## prosser13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia*


Erm most likely not.


Is this your favourite thread?


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


Is this your favourite thread?


Sorry for auto-subbing to every thread I post in


----------



## prosser13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia*


Sorry for auto-subbing to every thread I post in










I do that too, but doesn't necessarily mean I reply to every post in the thread


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


I do that too, but doesn't necessarily mean I reply to every post in the thread










Your point? Sorry, I'm on OCN a lot at work.

OCN and Posting > Being bored


----------



## [Teh Root]

I never got my package guys. I ordered about 3 weeks ago and never got the appliques.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Teh Root]*


I never got my package guys. I ordered about 3 weeks ago and never got the appliques.


Please send me a PM with your address, Paypal info, and a list of the items you ordered.


----------



## phospholipid

bump. buy our stuff.


----------



## Lyfskills

EDIT: I was looking for pics of the lanyards, found on page 4!


----------



## ThirstyArgonian

Woo, got my lanyard and appliques today guys. Thanks heaps


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

any pics of the lanyards? Links are broke


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


any pics of the lanyards? Links are broke


Check out this post, images still work for me.
http://www.overclock.net/7439230-post32.html


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pao*


Very nice. Product pictures or it's fake!!!

JK..... no but seriously, product pictures would be nice











Quote:



Originally Posted by *XFreeRollerX*


Needs pictures or deeplinks to some jpeg



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Atomagenesis*


Definitely needs pictures.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *azianai*


yeah be nice to see the product before blindly buying



Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


Sweet. I agree that some images of the items would be nice.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *sP00N*


Niiice, def needs some images next to the products though.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia*


Pics are a must guys? C'mon



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clox*


Pics would be sweet...











Quote:



Originally Posted by *shemer77*


pix are needed before i buy



Quote:



Originally Posted by *-iceblade^*


pictures would be nice, as said before



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raiden911*


I agree, where's the pics?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *shadow19935*


I would really like to see what im buying










Hey you guys get those pics up yet?
















PS: I'd be more apt to buy baseball hats and long/short sleeve T-shirts than lanyards.


----------



## Chipp

Please few the store page itself - I added pictures some time ago.


----------



## Lige

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
Please few the store page itself - I added pictures some time ago.









View:


position: a way of regarding situations or topics etc.; "consider what follows from the positivist view"
the visual percept of a region; "the most desirable feature of the park are the beautiful views"
the act of looking or seeing or observing; "he tried to get a better view of it"; "his survey of the battlefield was limited"
the range of the eye; "they were soon out of view"
opinion: a personal belief or judgment that is not founded on proof or certainty; "my opinion differs from yours"; "I am not of your persuasion"; "what are your thoughts on Haiti?"
opinion: a message expressing a belief about something; the expression of a belief that is held with confidence but not substantiated by positive knowledge or proof; "his opinions appeared frequently on the editorial page"
purpose; the phrase `with a view to' means `with the intention of' or `for the purpose of'; "he took the computer with a view to pawning it"
see: deem to be; "She views this quite differently from me"; "I consider her to be shallow"; "I don't see the situation quite as negatively as you do"
scene: graphic art consisting of the graphic or photographic representation of a visual percept; "he painted scenes from everyday life"; "figure 2 shows photographic and schematic views of the equipment"
look at carefully; study mentally; "view a problem"
horizon: the range of interest or activity that can be anticipated; "It is beyond the horizon of present knowledge"
watch: see or watch; "view a show on television"; "This program will be seen all over the world"; "view an exhibition"; "Catch a show on Broadway"; "see a movie"
outward appearance; "they look the same in outward view"
wordnetweb.princeton.edu/perl/webwn

You can thank me later Chipp.


----------



## Sozin

Can't wait for any future items the Store will carry...


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
Please few the store page itself - I added pictures some time ago.









that's what I was talking about. Clicking on the store page link for the images _does not work._


----------



## Wishmaker

This link is broken







.

http://www.overclock.net/attachments...p-dsc_7658.jpg


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GH0*


View:

You can thank me later Chipp.










Yeah, yeah - my bad.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


that's what I was talking about. Clicking on the store page link for the images _does not work._



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


This link is broken







.

http://www.overclock.net/attachments...p-dsc_7658.jpg


Very odd - the link and picture work fine for me. I'll move it to a different location and update the links.


----------



## Lige

The Lanyard picture does not work for me, however the applique picture does.


----------



## Ezygroove

Lovely....I'll be having one of those!








Same here for the lanyards link....Invalid Attachment specified


----------



## Chipp

Link updated - should work now.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Affirmative


----------



## XFreeRollerX

I got my laynyard a while back

I got the cellphone loop/detatchable loop for USB drives or whatever you wanna call it

I lost my flash drive within the first few hours of carying it around because the clip is really flimsy and does not secure the end well.

I don't suggest using an important, heavy, or expensive item with it!


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

yes, now the lanyard picture works


----------



## admin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XFreeRollerX* 
I got my laynyard a while back

I got the cellphone loop/detatchable loop for USB drives or whatever you wanna call it

I lost my flash drive within the first few hours of carying it around because the clip is really flimsy and does not secure the end well.

I don't suggest using an important, heavy, or expensive item with it!

That's strange! I carry around a pass card on it all the time and it has not come off once. I am sorry to hear that. PM me with your address again and I will ship you a new one (let me know the end you want).


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


That's strange! I carry around a pass card on it all the time and it has not come off once. I am sorry to hear that. PM me with your address again and I will ship you a new one (let me know the end you want).


Will do


----------



## Funcrazy1

What would I get to put on the back of my laptop screen it is 14.1. I really want to rep OCN!


----------



## Mygaffer

Cool, except that the selection is so limited. Maybe you could partner with some of the people on the forum and have rates for powder coating, painting, etc.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Funcrazy1*


What would I get to put on the back of my laptop screen it is 14.1. I really want to rep OCN!


Any of the external appliques.
It really depends what size you want, the Large 'Etched Flame with Logo' or the large 'Etched Logo' would probably look the best in my oppinion


----------



## IamWedge

One of these days im gonna have to pick up some appliques. I'll throw them on some of the Cranes I operate. Ill of course take some pics. I may need to special EXTRA LARGE ones. Im thinkin something in the area of 2 to 3 foot square. Ive got some big doors, even a large counter weight on Grove as well as Manitowoc cranes.


----------



## Interpolation

I look forward to putting one of the large etched logo's on my future full tower case. They show quite well.


----------



## Rebel4055

Just purchased my lanyard last night! hope to get it soon!







EDIT: 911 posts


----------



## Raiden911

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rebel4055* 
Just purchased my lanyard last night! hope to get it soon!







EDIT: 911 posts









911 posts! WOOOOOOOOOOO!

+repped

...you polly just wanted to get my attention eh.
---------
I am going to get Brushed Flame with Logo, but still thinking on which one to get: big or small. mmm, going to measure again.


----------



## pheoxs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IamWedge* 
One of these days im gonna have to pick up some appliques. I'll throw them on some of the Cranes I operate. Ill of course take some pics. I may need to special EXTRA LARGE ones. Im thinkin something in the area of 2 to 3 foot square. Ive got some big doors, even a large counter weight on Grove as well as Manitowoc cranes.

I think a massive OCN flame tearing through stuff on a wrecking ball would look bada** ... haha


----------



## Coldharbour

Will be ordering a lanyard to go along with my new black suziki gsxr 1000







and a pack of apliques to put on my other gear. Wish you guys had 
T shirts or sweat shirts or something. I think you guys could make a killing on them.


----------



## Miki

Pure Awesome.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Miki*


Pure Awesome.


Where have you been?!


----------



## admin

*UPDATE:* We are currently low on stock on all lanyards, small flames and small logos. We should have new stock by mid-March at the latest (Chinese New Year through off production timelines). Please either place your order now and it will be shipped when it comes in stock or hold off until we update this thread again with more info.


----------



## Juggalo23451

bump


----------



## justarealguy

Ooooo Some good stuff! *awaits payday*


----------



## DeadP1xels

:O how big are the lanyards? like around neck size? or around wrist i wanna get a few for my pen drives and show my support for ocn around college


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadP1xels*


:O how big are the lanyards? like around neck size? or around wrist i wanna get a few for my pen drives and show my support for ocn around college










They are of the around-the-neck variety. There is a picture attached to the first post in this thread showing one next to a keyboard, that should give you an idea of size.


----------



## ColdRush

I ordered a lanyard ten days ago, was the stock already diminished at that time or is it in the mail? If it isn't don't worry, I'm just wondering. As long as I get it within the next month I don't care.


----------



## DeadP1xels

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


They are of the around-the-neck variety. There is a picture attached to the first post in this thread showing one next to a keyboard, that should give you an idea of size.


Oh sweet cool

Just ordered one


----------



## ColdRush

Any updates on the status of lanyard shipments? My keyring is lonely.


----------



## ColdRush

Uhh, Maybe someone will see it this time


----------



## Coldharbour

Any status on the sweatshirts and other apareal?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ColdRush*


Uhh, Maybe someone will see it this time










I am working on getting a concrete answer - hang tight, sorry.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coldharbour*


Any status on the sweatshirts and other apareal?


Yes - we are in the final stages of negotiations.


----------



## ColdRush

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
I am working on getting a concrete answer - hang tight, sorry.

Yes - we are in the final stages of negotiations.









No problem, I know you guys are busy. If you're swamped don't worry about it.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ColdRush*


No problem, I know you guys are busy. If you're swamped don't worry about it.


We were able to track down the lanyards shipment, they should be back in stock by the end of the week.


----------



## Chipp

Hi all - the lanyards are finally in our possession and all pending shipments of them will be made Wednesday night. We hope to have appliques in our possession by the end of this week. Sorry for the delays!


----------



## indofulioh

How long does it usually take once the package is shipped. I ordered a lanyard. It was pending since last week i guess.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *indofulioh* 
How long does it usually take once the package is shipped. I ordered a lanyard. It was pending since last week i guess.

Packages ship from Canada, so it may take a while. For me, it took me two weeks to receive my lanyard.


----------



## BinaryBummer

Oh I am going to have to spend!


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *indofulioh*


How long does it usually take once the package is shipped. I ordered a lanyard. It was pending since last week i guess.


We were out of stock on lanyards and our main shipment was held up by customs - we received the big box Monday, and all pending orders would have shipped last night. It should not be too much longer, sorry!


----------



## Javamaniac

thanks for the update! cant wait to receive mine!


----------



## fssbzz

do u mind add more photo more detail for all the lan yard and logo?


----------



## indofulioh

Thanks for the update. Can't wait to show my OCN pride at school!


----------



## indofulioh

Just got mine today.


----------



## Chipp

Well hot damn, those white lanyards are slick! I'd not seen them yet!


----------



## pheoxs

I submitted my order, is there anyway to specify a white one? Those look awesome!


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *indofulioh* 
Just got mine today.




























thanks for uploading...







+rep


----------



## DeadP1xels

Got mine today but theres a small problem

I seem to have got more than i bargained for i ordered a black one with the end you can put through holes in memory sticks / phones
i got that one in white (this is not the problem i digg the white though!)

i actually got sent two more! a black one with a carabiner end and another black one with a clip end
















Now im not worried about paying for these when i get some more funds in im just worried somebody has been sent 1 when they ordered these 3 anyway heres some pictures for you future buyers =]


























If someone could message me about the extra lanyards i would be grateful as i said not worried about paying for them these things are awesome!! but i don't want to have jacked someones order by mistake either


----------



## ColdRush

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadP1xels*


Got mine today but theres a small problem

I seem to have got more than i bargained for i ordered a black one with the end you can put through holes in memory sticks / phones 
i got that one in white (this is not the problem i digg the white though!)

i actually got sent two more! a black one with a carabiner end and another black one with a clip end
















Now im not worried about paying for these when i get some more funds in im just worried somebody has been sent 1 when they ordered these 3 anyway heres some pictures for you future buyers =]


























If someone could message me about the extra lanyards i would be grateful as i said not worried about paying for them these things are awesome!! but i don't want to have jacked someones order by mistake either


Probably my carabiner, I haven't gotten mine yet xD

Could anyone tell me where these are shipping/shipped out of?


----------



## TurboHertz

Ordered small brushed logo.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ColdRush*


Probably my carabiner, I haven't gotten mine yet xD

Could anyone tell me where these are shipping/shipped out of?


Orders ship from Toronto, Canada - unfortunately there is a slight delay getting them through customs, but it usually does not add more than a few days to the overall process. Canada Post to USPS is a seamless transfer.


----------



## TurboHertz

Does it enter than leave the US if its shipping within Canada?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TurboHertz* 
Does it enter than leave the US if its shipping within Canada?

Unless the Canada Post does something funny like that that I'm not familiar with, no.


----------



## TurboHertz

Woho!


----------



## pheoxs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TurboHertz* 
Does it enter than leave the US if its shipping within Canada?

Almost certainly should not. At the border it changes over from Canada Post to USPS when it goes through Customs. So I highly doubt they'd give it to them then get it back.

The only reason I could see this happening if its going by air mail and the easiest path happens to be like that, maybe Toronto --> Some US city right near the border --> Vancouver, type of thing.


----------



## Coldharbour

Is it too early to give an ETA on the status of the sweatshirts?


----------



## Jason_B

When will the white lanyards be instock\\on the OCN store? I want to order both and a vast amount of stickers


----------



## sabret00the

wow lemme first get my new Tower then I'm gonna get some stickers!!!


----------



## TurboHertz

YAY, got my small appliquÃ©s today, just where would they go on my scout.


----------



## SinX7

I bought the OCN Lanyards for USB/Cellphone, and is awesome! I love it!


----------



## ColdRush

Ordered a lanyard on Feb 17...still waiting...


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ColdRush*


Ordered a lanyard on Feb 17...still waiting...


Please PM me your shipping address and the Paypal transaction ID. We'll get a new one out ASAP.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coldharbour*


Is it too early to give an ETA on the status of the sweatshirts?


I received word today that our blank shirts and hoodies are in transit to the company that is handling printing. No solid ETA - but we do have product on the move finally.

Also, New Era is working on our initial production run of hats.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jason_B*


When will the white lanyards be instock\\on the OCN store? I want to order both and a vast amount of stickers










The white lanyards are not in the store for the time being - admin has not had time to set up the additional Paypal backend stuff to take care of selling those. In the near future we're changing our distribution method entirely, so at that time it will be listed as a separate product. Also, they are currently only available in the cell phone loop style. If you'd like one though, you can feel free to send $6 via PayPal to [email protected], and make sure to include mention of a white lanyard in the notes.


----------



## reaper~

Too bad no white lanyards.







Oh well, I just ordered a black one today. Hopefully I'll get it soon.









Can't say I don't support OCN.


----------



## Coldharbour

Wow this is great!


----------



## Knightsbr1dge

cool! lol just read all 18 pages in the last hour








i tihnk i'll wait for the hoodies to get in stock and then buy a bunch of things (a few decals for my 800D, a couple of OCN lanyards and 2 hoodies)

wow cant wait!


----------



## Coldharbour

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sunny Sahota*


cool! lol just read all 18 pages in the last hour








i tihnk i'll wait for the hoodies to get in stock and then buy a bunch of things (a few decals for my 800D, a couple of OCN lanyards and 2 hoodies)

wow cant wait!


Same


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
I received word today that our blank shirts and hoodies are in transit to the company that is handling printing. No solid ETA - but we do have product on the move finally.

Also, New Era is working on our initial production run of hats.

The white lanyards are not in the store for the time being - admin has not had time to set up the additional Paypal backend stuff to take care of selling those. In the near future we're changing our distribution method entirely, so at that time it will be listed as a separate product. Also, they are currently only available in the cell phone loop style. If you'd like one though, you can feel free to send $6 via PayPal to [email protected], and make sure to include mention of a white lanyard in the notes.

I can't wait for the shirts, hoodies, and hats!


----------



## reaper~

Well, I ordered a black lanyard and received both black and white ones. What a pleasant surprise. Thanks guys.









And that was some fast shipping considering it came from up north... waaaay north.


----------



## ColdRush

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reaper~* 
Well, I ordered a black lanyard and received both black and white ones. What a pleasant surprise. Thanks guys.









And that was some fast shipping considering it came from up north... waaaay north.


















I'm stilling waiting on my reship


----------



## KZISME

I ordered two Lanyards they are very nice hope to buy some more soon


----------



## dude120

Are there or will there ever be OCN coffee mugs?


----------



## Knightsbr1dge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dude120*


Are there or will there ever be OCN coffee mugs?


lol i hope so!


----------



## SchiTzo

I'll definitely be placing and order after payday... hmm will also hgave to dust off that old paypal acct..


----------



## ColdRush

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ColdRush*


I'm stilling waiting on my reship










Until today


















Thanks!


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

^ your avatar is epic.


----------



## Jason_B

Had a nice package when I got home from Denmark last night, got my Lanyards, and my applique pack!







They look awesome, now..where to put all these stickers!


----------



## FauxFox

Hey whats up,

I ordered a lanyard about 2 weeks ago, and I was wondering when I can expect it to come in.

Thanks.

Nevermind, spoke too soon









Came in today. It's great, Thanks!


----------



## Arithor

Pretty nice, once I figure out where to use them I may order a few.


----------



## Coldharbour

Will the Sweatshirts, hats, and shirts be ready for order by July?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coldharbour*


Will the Sweatshirts, hats, and shirts be ready for order by July?


We are unfortunately waiting for 'demo' models from a different, third printer for sweatshirts and shirts... Nobody has seemed to be able to produce a result admin is happy with yet.

Hats, though, will definitely be ready. All the red tape is cleared there, and New Era is working on the initial production run now.


----------



## Coldharbour

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


We are unfortunately waiting for 'demo' models from a different, third printer for sweatshirts and shirts... Nobody has seemed to be able to produce a result admin is happy with yet.

Hats, though, will definitely be ready. All the red tape is cleared there, and New Era is working on the initial production run now.










Okay sounds great, Can't wait to see the design of the finished product.


----------



## nvidiagamer

Man, I really want an OCN tshirt. I'm really looking forward to it. I will order a hat when they are in though.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
We are unfortunately waiting for 'demo' models from a different, third printer for sweatshirts and shirts... Nobody has seemed to be able to produce a result admin is happy with yet.

Hats, though, will definitely be ready. All the red tape is cleared there, and New Era is working on the initial production run now.









I can't wait


----------



## toast3d

ordered 4 days ago.... cant wait! *OCN FTW*


----------



## D1G1tal_one

Just got some stickers







Cant wait till hats come out gonna have to order like 2 of them lol.


----------



## Jo0

cant wait till i get my lanyard


----------



## rfjunkie

Just placed my order!

Great prices!

Does the money made help support OCN?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rfjunkie*


Just placed my order!

Great prices!

Does the money made help support OCN?


Indeed it does.







Since everything is shipped to anywhere in the world for free we don't make much profit, if any, by the time it all evens out; but, projects like this are much more about giving you guys some cool stuff than they are a fundraiser for us.


----------



## FriedSushi87

I just received my OCN lanyard. Not only am I frustrated that it took more than 1 month to get my package, but I'm also disappointed of the mediocre quality. I was expecting something similar of quality to the old JagerMiester lanyard I've been wearing at work for the past 5 years. I wait on about 100-200 guests a night, and there are over 1500 people who are in the restaraunt every single night. We do $25,000 in sales every single day at my store (right out side of Disney World) and I wanted to give OCN the oppertunity to get some publicity instead of Jager.

I'll try it out tomrorow, but I'm not sure exactly how well it'd work. It's a little short, and the caribeener on the lanyard catches on itself.

http://cgi.ebay.com/JAGER-JAGERMEIST...7#ht_539wt_930
You can find these on ebay for x3 for $9.99 shipped. I've gone through 2 in the last 10 years....and everyone here loves the quality.

*note: I'm not *****ing at OCN. OCN didn't make the lanyards, didn't ship the product, and are barely making a profit, I understand. Plus money went to a good cause. Still, I'd be willing to pay more if needed to get a higher quality lanyard.*


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

I've got a TON of OCN stickers I never used.
Im working on a really cool project for one with my car. I can't wait for my ebay order to come.








I'll be sure to post pictures and maybe even a tutorial for this awesome display of awesomeness.

EDIT:
I have so many freakin stickers. I think I bought 2 applique packs.
How the hell do you tell the difference between the interior and exterior ones? :X


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FriedSushi87*


I just received my OCN lanyard. Not only am I frustrated that it took more than 1 month to get my package, but I'm also disappointed of the mediocre quality. I was expecting something similar of quality to the old JagerMiester lanyard I've been wearing at work for the past 5 years. I wait on about 100-200 guests a night, and there are over 1500 people who are in the restaraunt every single night. We do $25,000 in sales every single day at my store (right out side of Disney World) and I wanted to give OCN the oppertunity to get some publicity instead of Jager.

I'll try it out tomrorow, but I'm not sure exactly how well it'd work. It's a little short, and the caribeener on the lanyard catches on itself.

http://cgi.ebay.com/JAGER-JAGERMEIST...7#ht_539wt_930
You can find these on ebay for x3 for $9.99 shipped. I've gone through 2 in the last 10 years....and everyone here loves the quality.

*note: I'm not *****ing at OCN. OCN didn't make the lanyards, didn't ship the product, and are barely making a profit, I understand. Plus money went to a good cause. Still, I'd be willing to pay more if needed to get a higher quality lanyard.*


Do you think one of the other clip designs would work better for you? I'm happy to have a replacement shipped out. I was impressed with the quality of the lanyards that came through my hands, but then again, I have never used that Jager one which is supposedly much better.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


I've got a TON of OCN stickers I never used.
Im working on a really cool project for one with my car. I can't wait for my ebay order to come.








I'll be sure to post pictures and maybe even a tutorial for this awesome display of awesomeness.

EDIT:
I have so many freakin stickers. I think I bought 2 applique packs.
How the hell do you tell the difference between the interior and exterior ones? :X


When looking at the applique, internals will look "backwards" while externals will appear to be "normal".


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


When looking at the applique, internals will look "backwards" while externals will appear to be "normal".


Duuuurp on my part lol


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


Duuuurp on my part lol


Haha, no worries. I had to pull out my collection and look at both to be sure too.


----------



## FriedSushi87

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Do you think one of the other clip designs would work better for you? I'm happy to have a replacement shipped out. I was impressed with the quality of the lanyards that came through my hands, but then again, I have never used that Jager one which is supposedly much better.

When looking at the applique, internals will look "backwards" while externals will appear to be "normal".


No worries man. They're decent quality. I guess I'm just used to something else.

I find it quite amusing that I'm a bigger fan of the promotional gear and materials from Jagermeister than I am of their actual liquor, which I hate! I can't stand the taste of Liquorish. Though I absolutely love the lanyard. The detachable clip. The material it's made from.

I must be crazy.


----------



## SwishaMane

Will OCN be allowing artisans to sell in the store? Like FrozenQ for example if he were interested, CyberDruid, what services he still provides, etc? That would be very interesting.


----------



## Munkypoo7

Chipp, any news on t-shirts yet? I know you guys were waiting for demo's and what not, just wanted to know how far along have you / the staff gotten?I have money separated in paypal for OCN shirts, anticipation is killing me!


----------



## Madman340

What exactly is 'cellphone-loop style'?


----------



## FriedSushi87

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Madman340*


What exactly is 'cellphone-loop style'?


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

are the external appliques good against weather? I want to put it on my car....


----------



## Flisker

What are you trying to do to me?! my wallet is in the process of running away from home. them logos are so nice it makes me want to slap it on my case


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
are the external appliques good against weather? I want to put it on my car....

I put one of them on my car... It seems to be holding up so far. I will post a picture if I remember to take one when I get a chance to.

I actually put on on my rear window and it has a chrome look to it and the one on the drivers side rear window has a gray color to it and it actually almost matches the paint on my car... I was thinking about adding one to the passenger side of my car too. (I was asked about the one in my rear window when I was at Micro Center last week.)


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rfjunkie* 
I put one of them on my car... It seems to be holding up so far. I will post a picture if I remember to take one when I get a chance to.

I actually put on on my rear window and it has a chrome look to it and the one on the drivers side rear window has a gray color to it and it actually almost matches the paint on my car... I was thinking about adding one to the passenger side of my car too. (I was asked about the one in my rear window when I was at Micro Center last week.)

I have some EL paper I was planning on sticking the logo on to make the logo actually appear like it's a light, but my windows are too tinted to do on the inside I think. I might just scrap the idea and just slap on the sticker externally.


----------



## Volvo

OMG. I see myself in a shopping spree.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

DAMMIT.
I forgot the appliques were _silver._
I REALLY wanted a nice blue effect in my "mod". Dammit. -.-

EDIT
Yep.
Fail project was fail.








Ontop of the silver not being a good color for the light effect I was gunning for, my car window is way too tinted for you to even see the applique.

Guess I'm just gonna have to put one on externally and hope for the best. Without light effects. (20 bucks down the tube QQ)
Got zapped by 12v almost 3 times for nothing.

MAYBE at night it'll look better. But that's a long shot me thinks.

EDIT2: Here is the attempt documented/tutorialized. Gonna try paint.


----------



## KOBALT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rfjunkie* 
I put one of them on my car... It seems to be holding up so far. I will post a picture if I remember to take one when I get a chance to.

I actually put on on my rear window and it has a chrome look to it and the one on the drivers side rear window has a gray color to it and it actually almost matches the paint on my car... I was thinking about adding one to the passenger side of my car too. (I was asked about the one in my rear window when I was at Micro Center last week.)

They hold up excellent. Even in the brushless car wash with all the pressure washers going, they're perfect. See my sig..... excellent quality.

If you're putting them on GLASS, spray it with windex real good, then take some steel wool to the window. this makes it mirror smooth. don't worry about scratching... if the window is wet, it's fine. I detail cars on the side. We always use steel wool on all the windows. I also take steel wool to 24" chrome rims with Windex. Afterwards, wipe it down again with some Isopropyl Alcohol and a clean 100% cotton towel. Then bust out the credit card and spread the decals on. Voila!


----------



## ExperimentX

Is there a local pick-up option for any of this stuff for Canadians?


----------



## Coldharbour

Tshirts and Sweatshirts?


----------



## linkin93

Bought a 3 pack of small appliques







one for my computer, one for my brother's computer, and one for the family car


----------



## Jaffa Cakes!

Bought one of the lanyards a couple of days ago... I think it'll beat my friend's Microsoft Research one


----------



## sequencius

overclock patches would be cool!
i'd iron them onto my sweatshirts and backpacks n stuff like that.


----------



## Coldharbour

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sequencius*


overclock patches would be cool!
i'd iron them onto my sweatshirts and backpacks n stuff like that.










Might take a few years for that.


----------



## sequencius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coldharbour*


Might take a few years for that.


why yearzzz?


----------



## godofdeath

ocn stickers lol

be a teacher and stick it on good grade exams


----------



## amd4200

We deff need T-shirts.....


----------



## SANNIN3Xjima

Looks cool... will get some goodies for my new phone... when I do get it. ! And ditto on T-Shirts, I thought we had a post about this a while back where everyone was pitching in to show designs? or did I just falsified my memory. D:


----------



## linkin93

Guys, I bought a small applique pack a while ago and I haven't recieved it yet, whats going on? Payed on 28 July.


----------



## Jaffa Cakes!

They ship from Canada and only a couple of times a week so it might take a while for them to get to us people across the big blue ocean, looking forward to the lanyard


----------



## A_Major_Rebel

I wish I could get 1 sticker for a dollar


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *linkin93* 
Guys, I bought a small applique pack a while ago and I haven't recieved it yet, whats going on? Payed on 28 July.









Just allowing some time for customs to be slow and the journey over the Pacific, please let me know via PM if another week goes by and you've not received anything. We'll get a new pack sent out if it has gone missing in the mail!


----------



## linkin93

Well I'm hoping it won't come to that, I recieved my TX3 and replacement 4850 today. the courier came by at 7:15am of all times.


----------



## Jaffa Cakes!

My lanyard came today, took two weeks which isn't too bad to get from Canada, through customs and then through Royal Mail!


----------



## Reista

Ordered a brushed aluminum decal set on the 6th. Is it normal to wait 2 weeks? I relieved my lanyard pretty quickly =p (im starting to think my mailman is pilfering my many orders!)


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Reista* 
Ordered a brushed aluminum decal set on the 6th. Is it normal to wait 2 weeks? I relieved my lanyard pretty quickly =p (im starting to think my mailman is pilfering my many orders!)

I would consider that pretty normal, unfortunately - customs delays can be unpredictable. If another week goes by with no results, please send me a PM and we'll get a new order shipped to you.


----------



## Reista

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
I would consider that pretty normal, unfortunately - customs delays can be unpredictable. If another week goes by with no results, please send me a PM and we'll get a new order shipped to you.

Okay- thanks ^^ takes a bit of worry out


----------



## Jarvillio

Hey







I ordered my on September 3rd and still haven't gotten anything. Is that normal? I had a lanyard and 3 small brushed logos =P


----------



## kora04

T-Shirts NAO!










EDIT: ordered a USB lanyard. lets see when it gets here...


----------



## ENTERPRISE

If there are orders that take an awful long time I would PM Chipp regarding the issue.


----------



## pistons50

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kora04* 
T-Shirts NAO!










EDIT: ordered a USB lanyard. lets see when it gets here...

What is a USB lanyard? I kind of want a lanyard.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Might I make a suggestion please? I only want to make this suggestion because I would like to see it so that I might be able to purchase it, But can you guys make a brushed logo Applique Pack like the standard Applique Pack that you already sell? That would be great because I really like the way that they look. Also I would be willing to pay a little extra if you toss a lanyard into the pack too but that's just me. Anyone else feel this way too? Thanks in advance either way you decide =D


----------



## wcdolphin

What is the difference between brushed and etched?
Is there any chance we can get individual product photos? I would love to buy some! I need to mark my laptop, all hundred students in my class have the same laptop!


----------



## lawrencendlw

If you look closely at the bottom left applique it has a brushed aluminum look to it. That is the brushed one.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *cdolphin* 
What is the difference between brushed and etched?
Is there any chance we can get individual product photos? I would love to buy some! I need to mark my laptop, all hundred students in my class have the same laptop!


----------



## twich12

when will hats be added? i want a lanyard and some appliques but also want a hat since they were supposed to be arriving soon (why order twice when i can just get everything at once?







)

oh and do the appliques stick on the inside or outside? as in do you have to stick them onto the inside of a piece of glass to be able to see them outside?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twich12* 
when will hats be added? i want a lanyard and some appliques but also want a hat since they were supposed to be arriving soon (why order twice when i can just get everything at once?







)

oh and do the appliques stick on the inside or outside? as in do you have to stick them onto the inside of a piece of glass to be able to see them outside?

Hats are being shipped to us right now!







(It is a very large order, though, so they are coming by boat). They will arrive in California this week, hopefully, then begin a truck journey to us. Realistic ETA? 10 to 14 days.

Both internal-mount and external-mount appliques are available, depending on where you want to put them. I'd suggest using internal for most situations where you've got an opaque surface to work with - I don't know how well the external ones hold up to the elements on anywhere but a computer case.


----------



## KOBALT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
Both internal-mount and external-mount appliques are available. I don't know how well the external ones hold up to the elements

I have them on the outside of my vehicle. They do well in all weather and hold up perfectly in the high pressure car washes. (see sig)


----------



## lawrencendlw

How do you know if it is a internal or external when your buying it? It doesn't say anything in the store. Maybe you guys could change the store to say if it's a internal or external mount.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
.
Both internal-mount and external-mount appliques are available, depending on where you want to put them. I'd suggest using internal for most situations where you've got an opaque surface to work with - I don't know how well the external ones hold up to the elements on anywhere but a computer case.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

where are the hoodies







winter is coming and its getting cold


----------



## saint19

Excellent. Do u have international shipping?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saint19* 
Excellent. Do u have international shipping?

Global shipping is included in the price.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Because Admin rocks !


----------



## saint19

WoW looking now for something to buy


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
How do you know if it is a internal or external when your buying it? It doesn't say anything in the store. Maybe you guys could change the store to say if it's a internal or external mount.

Ahh, sorry, didn't realize you were talking about packs. The packs are officially external only, though admin sometimes throws in a few internals for a bonus.


----------



## lawrencendlw

That's because , like enterprise said, "Admin rocks!!"

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
Ahh, sorry, didn't realize you were talking about packs. The packs are officially external only, though admin sometimes throws in a few internals for a bonus.


----------



## Coldharbour

What is the status on shirts and sweatshirts?


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah I would totally love to get a OCN Hoodie. I'd sport that everywhere. Please make sure that if you do get some, to get in the larger sizes like 2XL and 3XL. I'm not Huge fat wise but I am 6' 3" tall and about 300 LBS so I'm built like a brick #$%^ house lol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coldharbour* 
What is the status on shirts and sweatshirts?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coldharbour* 
What is the status on shirts and sweatshirts?

Basically, this is the current update:

We are awaiting arrival of our hats, which will show how well our logos transfer to a two-tone embroidering process. If that goes well (we expect it to), we are going to prepare a run of simple, professional type clothing (initially polo shirts for sure).

On the more fashionable front with t-shirts, hoodies, etc; we are in discussions with a couple of very experienced clothing designers who we're hoping will be able put together some awesome screen-printable designs for us.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Shoot i'd thought the hats would be in by now so i could wear it to comic con. Oh well


----------



## goobergump

OH MY GOBBLE GOBBLE GOBBLE

Dude dude dude I've been waiting forever for these dude...

I will be buried with that hat on my head.


----------



## kora04

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pistons50*


What is a USB lanyard? I kind of want a lanyard.


one with clip









Make this one and screw the designers!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noname*


anyone like this?


----------



## DiHydrogenMonOxide

Yes!


----------



## Josh154

Woohoo! Just purchased 3 large brushed logo's!


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
Shoot i'd thought the hats would be in by now so i could wear it to comic con. Oh well









They literally are on a boat to California at this moment - once they arrive there, they board a truck and head to admin. We're realistically not looking at more than a couple weeks, but I don't know how well that will work (or when ComicCon is, really...)


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
They literally are on a boat to California at this moment - once they arrive there, they board a truck and head to admin. We're realistically not looking at more than a couple weeks, but I don't know how well that will work (or when ComicCon is, really...)

Yeah no, it's this Sunday :3
Oh well, I still have a lanyard


----------



## EVILNOK

Is PayPal still the only way to buy these? No Visa or anything?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EVILNOK* 
Is PayPal still the only way to buy these? No Visa or anything?

PayPal should allow you to process a credit card without needing an account, yes?


----------



## kora04

3 weeks and no lanyard...


----------



## t77snapshot

I just now noticed this thread...haha wow how cool!


----------



## nist7

So the "applique" is same as a sticker?

looking to put a couple up on my car window like KOBALT did.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nist7* 
So the "applique" is same as a sticker?

looking to put a couple up on my car window like KOBALT did.

Yes.


----------



## nist7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Yes.

Sweet! I guess it's a fancy word for sticker...learned something new everyday.

Btw, first time I saw that OCN had a store! Cannot wait for the T-shirt and sweatshirt to come out.


----------



## austinb324

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nist7* 
Cannot wait for the T-shirt and sweatshirt to come out.

This.

I just ordered the lanyard. Dont know what I will use it for but I wanted it.


----------



## Chipp

They are similar to a sticker, but do not have a paper backing on them after being applied and are more permanent. A really nice sticker, if you want to think of it that way.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Hey Chipp, I know that you guys just did one, but do you know when you might be doing another "Great applique giveaway" again? I literally missed it by a few hours because my computer was down due to several RMA's with Asus for my motherboard =( and I'm too cheap (more like broke) at the time being to buy some myself lol. Or when will you be doing donate a applique thing again? You shut it down for the Great Applique Giveaway and never opened it back up lol.


----------



## Josh154

Just got my appliques in the other day and they look amazing! I will post a pic up once i have my rig all put back together. Hurry up and get sweatshirts made! Its currently a windshield of 18degrees here and i could really be sporting a OCN sweatshirt


----------



## prosser13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Hey Chipp, I know that you guys just did one, but do you know when you might be doing another "Great applique giveaway" again? I literally missed it by a few hours because my computer was down due to several RMA's with Asus for my motherboard =( and I'm too cheap (more like broke) at the time being to buy some myself lol. Or when will you be doing donate a applique thing again? You shut it down for the Great Applique Giveaway and never opened it back up lol.

As long as I looked at your rig I was like "no way can this guy afford a couple of dollars for an applique, he must be stone cold broke!"


----------



## lawrencendlw

After buying this rig I am lol... The wife was mad enough when I went to buy it and we had to use our tax refund (well about a third of it) to buy this lol. I have been sleeping on the couch ever since, which I'm cool with because the computer is right next to the couch lol. (BTW I'm joking about sleeping on the couch lol)


----------



## Pieiam

How hard is it to remove a external applique? ( i was thinking of putting one on the my case and one on my monitor bezel)


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kora04* 
3 weeks and no lanyard...

Dude I won a hat like 6 months ago and never received it.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GodofGrunts*


Dude I won a hat like 6 months ago and never received it.


We don't even have hats yet.







They are in the process of being freighted to us now.

Pieiam, please send me a PM with your Paypal transaction ID and shipping address, we'll get another mailed out ASAP!


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
We don't even have hats yet.







They are in the process of being freighted to us now.

And that's what I've been told for the past 6 months.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GodofGrunts*


And that's what I've been told for the past 6 months.


Really odd that you would have been offered that - 6 months ago we didn't even have finalized contract with our vendor. If you'd like a cash equivalency or some other merchandise as a substitute, please let me know via PM and we'll take care of you with a little extra for the wait. Of course, you're more than welcome to hang in there for a hat, too.


----------



## Coldharbour

Do you guys need someone to handle these orders?


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah I'd be more than happy to lend a hand too. I sit at home all day and do nothing but hang out with my son and would love something constructive to do.


----------



## Coldharbour

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Yeah I'd be more than happy to lend a hand too. I sit at home all day and do nothing but hang out with my son and would love something constructive to do.

It would one less thing for the staff on here to have to handle and it would probably get done faster if it was just allocated to one person.


----------



## lawrencendlw

not if the work load was split in to two and handed over to two different people. But if you feel that strongly about it then I'm not going to fight with you over it, I was just offering my time and expertise too (I was a logistics coordinator for a large company for a couple of years). It's up to Admin whether or not they take it or leave it.


----------



## Coldharbour

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
not if the work load was split in to two and handed over to two different people. But if you feel that strongly about it then I'm not going to fight with you over it, I was just offering my time and expertise too (I was a logistics coordinator for a large company for a couple of years). It's up to Admin whether or not they take it or leave it.

Sorry I was agreeing with you.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Oh I read it wrong then lol. What you meant was that it would get done faster than if it was only allocated to one person. that's where I got screwed up lol. So chipp what do you say man? Do you want some help? You have a couple of members here willing to take the time to help with all of the store related stuff.


----------



## Coldharbour

Yar


----------



## muels7

Hey, I remember reading a while ago that there were going to be OCN shirts and hoodies. Is there any time frame for when these will be in the store?


----------



## Shane1244

They can handle sending out 100's of free lanyards and stickers, I'm sure they can deal with paying orders


----------



## Coldharbour

Quote:


Originally Posted by *muels7* 
Hey, I remember reading a while ago that there were going to be OCN shirts and hoodies. Is there any time frame for when these will be in the store?

I think they are in the 'final stages if design"? The hats have been on some boat for awhile, so who knows. Eventually I think everything will be in the store, it just takes a long time and everyone is busy. I have just stopped my anticipation and excitment over it, it's kind of like waiting for the release date of an awesome game or premier of a legit show or movie. Kind have to just realize it's coming but not soon enough. Whoever the Admin is that oversees the store could probably give a more deatiled and specific answer.


----------



## saint19

I think that we need something else in the store, T-****s and stuffs like that.


----------



## lawrencendlw

They are working on it but it takes time. Give it a month or 2 and maybe they will be on there.


----------



## kora04

5 weeks, and no lanyard.

*RAAGGEE*


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kora04*


5 weeks, and no lanyard.

*RAAGGEE*


Shoot me a PM with your mailing address and transaction ID and we'll get a new package out to you.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Chipp... go back a couple of pages and read what Coldharbour and I were talking about. We were both offering to help with the store so that the orders could get out faster. Also, any word on when the special folding lanyards are supposed to ship out? I am still waiting to get one as I was folding my little heart out lol.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Chipp... go back a couple of pages and read what Coldharbour and I were talking about. We were both offering to help with the store so that the orders could get out faster. Also, any word on when the special folding lanyards are supposed to ship out? I am still waiting to get one as I was folding my little heart out lol.

Orders are shipped in a timely fashion - sometimes, things get lost in the mail, held at customs, etc. We remail those orders promptly, also, once the problem has been identified.

Right now, admin's primary duty with us is all the 'behind the scenes' work with us, including the operations of the store. He is a busy guy, but he manages well with those duties.







The offer is appreciated, though!


----------



## lawrencendlw

Just trying to help as the store will only grow so just know that the offer is still on the table if the need comes for people to help.


----------



## Coldharbour

Yeah I am open to helping aswell if it is ever needed in the future.


----------



## Smykster

It's hard for me to discern which sticker is which. I want the bottom most sticker in the picture. Which one is that?


----------



## kora04

Wooot
got my lanyard today!
this thing looks awesome!

thanks OCN!
Now I have to find something to hang it to.


----------



## muels7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kora04* 
Wooot
got my lanyard today!
this thing looks awesome!

thanks OCN!
Now I have to find something to hang it to.

Is that from the giveaway or did you buy that one?


----------



## werds

Hmmm the lanyards look nice too bad I can't get on in a nice orange and dark blue!


----------



## kora04

Quote:


Originally Posted by *muels7* 
Is that from the giveaway or did you buy that one?

Bought them.


----------



## Chef Bobert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *muels7*


Is that from the giveaway or did you buy that one?


I also got mine in today and it was from the giveaway.. i love it!!


----------



## lawrencendlw

Got my Red [email protected] Lanyard about 4 days ago. It's nice, thanks OCN!


----------



## Imrac

The white style lanyard, is it a white version of the one pictured? (Has a keyring with cell phone loop?) Thanks!


----------



## kidaquarius

I just put an order in for the $25 applique pack.
This will look good on the rig.


----------



## Coldharbour

Hey, What's the status on the hats and hoodies/t shirts?


----------



## Theory

ordered a black lanyard...cant wait!


----------



## Coldharbour

Ordered a Lanyard and a $25.00 sticker pack. PM'd admin for white lanyard, so hope I get it. Can't wait to get my things!


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldharbour;12254348*
> Ordered a Lanyard and a $25.00 sticker pack. PM'd admin for white lanyard, so hope I get it. Can't wait to get my things!


Sending PMs to admin is not the best way to get in touch with him. See my PM, we can get the order updated.


----------



## Speedster159

Is it free shipping?

Please Quote..


----------



## Outcasst

What is the sticker at the bottom in the image called?

Etched Logo - Large - Exterior?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Speedster159*


Is it free shipping?

Please Quote..


Shipping to anywhere in the world is free.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Outcasst*


What is the sticker at the bottom in the image called?

Etched Logo - Large - Exterior?


Thats the large etched logo, yep.







Order internal or external depending on where you plan to mount it.


----------



## Speedster159

Hmm... I might buy 3 of the lanyards, and ship to the Philippines..


----------



## metroidfreak

Hey, what are the appliques made out of, and whats the difference between etched and brushed?

Which are the big flame / little bit smaller flame?


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Shipping to anywhere in the world is free.









Thats the large etched logo, yep.







Order internal or external depending on where you plan to mount it.


I plan to stick it on my side-panel window. Would internal or external be better? The external one looks better.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Outcasst*


I plan to stick it on my side-panel window. Would internal or external be better? The external one looks better.


Either would work fine - the external has the benefit of not having a layer of plexi over it, so it won't be glossy; however, it is much more vulnerable to scrapes and dirt in that position. The internal ones generally look like they do when you put them on indefinitely, as the part of the applique you see is well protected by the window itself.


----------



## Coldharbour

Any word on when the last shipment was shipped from Canada? Can't wait to get my stuff./


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldharbour;12414662*
> Any word on when the last shipment was shipped from Canada? Can't wait to get my stuff./


I second this. Ordered some OCN goods a few days ago and would love to know how soon until I get them.


----------



## Coldharbour

It's been two or three weeks, which is cool I guess,with my luck I probably ordered right after the before shipment left. But again any word on when these might get to us?


----------



## Shane1244

WTB hoodie


----------



## Coldharbour

It's been a little over a month now since I placed my order and no package yet, so PM'd.


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coldharbour*


It's been a little over a month now since I placed my order and no package yet, so PM'd.


Hoodies and such may be different. But for informations sake -- i Got my OCN stickers in about 2 weeks and same for lanyards. As for the latter, they just arrived Saturday.


----------



## [T]yphoon

no t-shirts?
need some t-shirts for work and @home/out-of-home


----------



## Chipp

Applique supplies are low - all applique sales are on hold until we complete a restock. If you have recently placed an applique order, don't worry - we have enough stock remaining to fill any outstanding requests.

Ill be updating the store page to hide the links to buy appliques for the time being.


----------



## TDS

hey is there a direct link to the store somewhere on OCN ? I have to search out this thread and go into it that way.. just thinking a link on the home page would be cool... or even a sticky somewhere?

I agree, would like to see some T-shirts, Jackets, and other stuff... we as a family would love to sport OCN


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Having an OCN lanyard would be a dream come true for me.


----------



## amstech

We need that little square button sticker for the front of cases that looks just like the Intel/Nvidia ones that come with their products. An OCN version.








Can we get those?


----------



## Coldharbour

Quote:



Originally Posted by *amstech*


We need that little square button sticker for the front of cases that looks just like the Intel/Nvidia ones that come with their products. An OCN version.








Can we get those?


case stickers haha that would be awesome


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TDS*


hey is there a direct link to the store somewhere on OCN ? I have to search out this thread and go into it that way.. just thinking a link on the home page would be cool... or even a sticky somewhere?

I agree, would like to see some T-shirts, Jackets, and other stuff... we as a family would love to sport OCN


http://www.overclock.net/view.php?pg=ocnstore

Quote:



Originally Posted by *amstech*


We need that little square button sticker for the front of cases that looks just like the Intel/Nvidia ones that come with their products. An OCN version.








Can we get those?


We can look into it


----------



## Lee Stevens

Can these products be sent to the UK?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lee Stevens;12888860*
> Can these products be sent to the UK?


Yes they can


----------



## Lee Stevens

Just ordered mine: Carabiner and Clip







- Woooo can't wait for these. OC Needs to get the Appliques back in, i need some for my office!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lee Stevens*


Just ordered mine: Carabiner and Clip







- Woooo can't wait for these. OC Needs to get the Appliques back in, i need some for my office!


Should get some appliques asap. Or check my sig for the OCN Auction as i will be auctioning a pack of them with 2 rare versions of the OCN Logo


----------



## Lee Stevens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Should get some appliques asap. Or check my sig for the OCN Auction as i will be auctioning a pack of them with 2 rare versions of the OCN Logo










Yep i noticed i already posted on that thread that I'm after them lol.


----------



## jak3z

Can we order appliques yet?


----------



## [T]yphoon

when do i receive my order?
its been weeks now


----------



## Coldharbour

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[T]yphoon;12947934*
> when do i receive my order?
> its been weeks now


You should PM Chip, It took me a month to get my mine, mail lost it the first time around so they had to send another one, which only took two weeks and I am in California. I didn't eve get the right color, but oh well! the gear is still awesome.


----------



## [T]yphoon

i did, still no reply
pmed him 15 hours ago


----------



## LostKauz

just ordered black usb/cell version


----------



## shinigamibob

Call me when i can buy appliqués...


----------



## LostKauz

question about lanyards - will i get notice when its sent out or will it just appear at my door one day?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz;13135882*
> question about lanyards - will i get notice when its sent out or will it just appear at my door one day?


In general, we don't provide shipping notifications. It will arrive regular mail, typically in 10 to 14 days for US and Canada.


----------



## LostKauz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


In general, we don't provide shipping notifications. It will arrive regular mail, typically in 10 to 14 days for US and Canada.


cool thanks for reply


----------



## [email protected]

I don't see the applique or stickers listed? Needs more detail and pictures.

Edit* I realized they are low in stock. Guess i will wait.


----------



## Lee Stevens

Hey i ordered mine 3 weeks ago, any word on these?

Order Date: 27 Mar 2011


----------



## Mongol

Im in for appliques when they're restocked


----------



## MrTolkinghorn

Hmmmm... I ordered a lanyard about a month ago (March 17) and still haven't gotten it. What could be the problem...?


----------



## shinigamibob

Gaah... This is excruciating waiting for the appliqués to restocked. I've been wanting to get these for a long time now, and I finally mind my mind about a month ago, just when the stocks ran out.

Any idea on an ETA?


----------



## TGTBATQ

I'm having to wait a long time also.. I ordered mine on April 9 and still nothing.
What gives?


----------



## Kaosuonline

Need a Lanyard for my USB/Keys...

And I happen to already have $4 in my PayPal account that I didn't know about?! *PURCHASED!*

OCN ROCKS!


----------



## MrTolkinghorn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TGTBATQ*


I'm having to wait a long time also.. I ordered mine on April 9 and still nothing.
What gives?


March 17th here. Still nothing


----------



## werds

Darn and I was interested in an applique to smack on the side window of my MH10 Build


----------



## adcantu

Applique for my truck! want!


----------



## Kaosuonline

This may seem like a dumb question... but what is an "applique"?


----------



## werds

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaosuonline*


This may seem like a dumb question... but what is an "applique"?










The stickers


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Which OCN logo is the one that has the adhesive behind it? As in I stick it on the exterior of my car?


----------



## Peroxide

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


Which OCN logo is the one that has the adhesive behind it? As in I stick it on the exterior of my car?


Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe these are more so inner window applique and not so much exterior decals.

I don't think they'd hold on too well after being weathered.


----------



## PapaSmurf

For a car I would definitely go with the interior type on a window. If you take the time to read the description it tells you which side of the surface it mounts on, Interior or Exterior.

If you do go with an exterior type you would probably want to put a couple of coats of clear over it.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Peroxide*


Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe these are more so inner window applique and not so much exterior decals.

I don't think they'd hold on too well after being weathered.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


For a car I would definitely go with the interior type on a window. If you take the time to read the description it tells you which side of the surface it mounts on, Interior or Exterior.

If you do go with an exterior type you would probably want to put a couple of coats of clear over it.


I've already put one on my car before. It lasted a year before I had to replace it. Hence why I want another one.

Is it called exterior applique? I ask, again, because the descriptions are not clear. Last time I ordered I got confused.

The interior ones suck for cars. Can't see them through the window.


----------



## PapaSmurf

My word. Are you illiterate or something? Or maybe English isn't your native language? I don't know how clearer they can make it. They are EXACTLY what they state they are in the descriptions.


----------



## jgweb2000

I'm sorry but this seems a little insane. How does it take two months to restock a product? Especially considering that you could have ordered the restock before you ran out of stock to keep up with demand.

This seems to be a trend with OCN branded products.


----------



## justarealguy

Any time we can expect an ETA? I'm considering buying an applique


----------



## nick19268

Thats really cool I might have to get a Lanyard. Or maybe a few stickers. I have an upcoming mod and I would like to place a sticker in the window of it.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

just ordered a lanyard -carabiner


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13435445*
> My word. Are you illiterate or something? Or maybe English isn't your native language? I don't know how clearer they can make it. They are EXACTLY what they state they are in the descriptions.


They are EXACTLY what they state they are in the description - a random pack of appliques with no descriptions. The pack of appliques I got originally were not marked. It was a guessing game of peeling them to see which were which. For all I knew - the interior were the opposite of what I was presuming they were in the descriptions.
But wait - my word. You're too pompous and presumptuous for that so wise/sarcastic remarks must be made huh? There goes my respect for one of the few OCN vets that still exist. Guess you just have an impulse to be like that for no reason.


----------



## shinigamibob

Damn people... this is excruciating waiting for these to be stocked... I wish I'd bought these when they were in stock.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob;13508510*
> Damn people... this is excruciating waiting for these to be stocked... I wish I'd bought these when they were in stock.


Thankfully I have a whole bunch left over, but all of the ones that work for my car for example I ended up having to toss out because they were the wrong ones


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28;13508537*
> Thankfully I have a whole bunch left over, but all of the ones that work for my car for example I ended up having to toss out because they were the wrong ones


Rawr!!! I would have totally bought those. You should have tried selling them though. I'm sure you could have made a pretty penny... especially considering the demand for those these days.


----------



## jgweb2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob;13508510*
> Damn people... this is excruciating waiting for these to be stocked... I wish I'd bought these when they were in stock.


Is there any status on restocking the appliques, or is the person in charge of this sitting around with their thumb up their...

It just seems like 2 months to restock something is sort of extreme. Even if they have to be manufactured.


----------



## mobius9

Just wanted to say that I've been a lanyard user for years (can't keep track of my keys) and this OCN lanyard absolutely clocks everything I've had before. I actually trust the USB loop. Great stuff guys, thanks.

Edit: make that detachable usb loop. really great not to hang my whole keychain on the port.


----------



## slngsht

just put my order in for a white lanyard.


----------



## Chipp

I've updated the OP with some of the latest store news, the biggest of which is that we're closing out our manual PayPal-based system in favor of selling all of our merchandise through TankGuys. That should be much nicer for everyone.

If you have an outstanding PayPal order from the last week or so, don't worry - we'll still finish out everything in the queue.


----------



## Cretz

I ordered my lanyard may 22nd and haven't received it yet. I emailed admin. When can I expect to receive it?


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Any idea when appliques will be back in stock?


----------



## leighteam

interested in an applique


----------



## flipd

No more white lanyards?


----------



## Kaosuonline

I order a USB/Cell Phone Lanyard April 26, my money was refunded June 6 with a message saying it will still be shipped and the money was refunded regarding a mix up in shipping comapnies.

Still havn't gotten it, it's been nearly a month since my last message about it, and over 2 months since I ordered it...I'm glad the money was refunded but idk if I'll consider purchasing anything else...


----------



## pioneerisloud

Chipp already stated that they're having problems with the Lanyards (I'm guessing due to foldathon giveaways and such...but thats just me guessing). It took a while to get my lanyard in (about a month or two), but it did make it here. It was free...so I wasn't going to complain. And its a stylish black one too.









You gotta remember, they're shipping from Canada (well at least the lanyards are). So it has to cross the border and pass inspections. If their shipping company wasn't working out right (like Chipp said), maybe shipments were getting lost at customs or something.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Chipp already stated that they're having problems with the Lanyards (*I'm guessing due to foldathon giveaways and such...but thats just me guessing*). It took a while to get my lanyard in (about a month or two), but it did make it here. It was free...so I wasn't going to complain. And its a stylish black one too.









You gotta remember, they're shipping from Canada (well at least the lanyards are). So it has to cross the border and pass inspections. If their shipping company wasn't working out right (like Chipp said), maybe shipments were getting lost at customs or something.


I don't think so; we haven't given away lanyards since the CC, and they were separate Folding lanyards.


----------



## Lee Stevens

I received mine about 1-2 months after but I'm in the UK and I can't complain for free shipping to the uk is excellent!

Thank you OCN.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14083804*
> I don't think so; *we haven't given away lanyards since the CC*, and they were separate Folding lanyards.


Wait, we got lanyards for the Chimp Challenge? When did this happen and where was I? I never got one for the CC


----------



## zodac

As drawn prizes; not one for everyone.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Oh ok lol. We all can't be winners can we? But we can all be Wieners lol.


----------



## arekieh

still no appliques?


----------



## feteru

Is tankguys down?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feteru;14813730*
> Is tankguys down?


Their site is working for me right now.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

I'd really like a applique


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardvpr;14874910*
> i'd really like a applique


+9000


----------



## ArtistDeAlec

No more white lanyards for sale?


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArtistDeAlec;14908529*
> No more white lanyards for sale?


I was actually thinking the same... that's the only one I'm missing


----------



## HWI

Are you guys getting more OCN branded Ducky wrist rests?


----------



## LIU_ZOMG

Where's all the OCN decals/stickers at? ;o


----------



## Poseiden

Sweet! Finally i can get me some stickers.


----------



## HexATL

I need some overclock.net plastic for my 800D!


----------



## Nnimrod

needs hoodies and coffee mugs and thongs


----------



## AMC

no full ducky keyboards with brown switches????


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> no full ducky keyboards with brown switches????


Aren't these what you're looking for? IIRC, 1008s are full size.


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*
> 
> Aren't these what you're looking for? IIRC, 1008s are full size.


hmm..... from the picture I would not have thought they are full sized. Thanks!

Is ABS good or is the other one (forget the name) preferred? Ducky doesn't make ones with keys that light up right? I know Razer does, but I don't think I want blue switches.

Edit: I will get the PBT ones when it's in stock.


----------



## Xcrunner

Is tankguys down for you guys? I wanted to order a ocn lanyard but the website won't load


----------



## TheSandman

same


----------



## Draven

same here


----------



## labbu63

Is the site down guys?


----------



## Skoobs

yeah, i was going there earlier to look at key caps. pretty sure its down.

really want to find a set of blank PBT key caps for my das model s ultimate.


----------



## Xcrunner

its back up now


----------



## tankguys

Yea back up now, sorry about that!


----------



## ryandigweed

anything other products?


----------



## Futan

I'm disappointed at the lack of shirts. :x


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryandigweed*
> 
> anything other products?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Futan*
> 
> I'm disappointed at the lack of shirts. :x


Shirts have been a consideration and we're looking to source more gear as time goes on.

If you have any suggestions, feel free to give them.


----------



## mwayne5

Any chance of getting in some lanyard colors other than black? Blue or white possibly?


----------



## Lucky 23

Are they not making the Applique anymore? How much were they selling them for when they were available?


----------



## thx1138

Can someone tell me where I can buy hats? I saw a post about them a while back and assumed it would be in the FTW store but all I see are shirts. Is there just one place we can go to to buy everything OCN?

http://ftwpc.com/merchandise.html?limit=30


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thx1138*
> 
> Can someone tell me where I can buy hats? I saw a post about them a while back and assumed it would be in the FTW store but all I see are shirts. Is there just one place we can go to to buy everything OCN?
> 
> http://ftwpc.com/merchandise.html?limit=30


FTW has done some Folding related products with us in the past, but the official OCN store is with TankGuys.com. Everything but the trial run of hoodies can be got from them.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thx1138*
> 
> Can someone tell me where I can buy hats? I saw a post about them a while back and assumed it would be in the FTW store but all I see are shirts. Is there just one place we can go to to buy everything OCN?
> 
> http://ftwpc.com/merchandise.html?limit=30
> 
> 
> 
> FTW has done some Folding related products with us in the past, but the official OCN store is with TankGuys.com. Everything but the trial run of hoodies can be got from them.
Click to expand...

What about stickers?


----------



## MartynRE

I would like a sticker, where would I be able to get one?


----------



## pn0yb0i

bumping, I would like to purchase Appliques, Stickers and Decals!


----------



## Jonsson

I would also like to purchase some decals & stickers if possible.


----------



## wanako

I needs me some stickarz!!

It will add 20HP to my car and another 2 GHZ to my 2500K!


----------



## Erik in sac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pn0yb0i*
> 
> bumping, I would like to purchase Appliques, Stickers and Decals!


Same here


----------



## Eagle1337

Bring back the Overclock.net Keyboard Key - Cherry Type keycap!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> Bring back the Overclock.net Keyboard Key - Cherry Type keycap!


This! And make it an Illuminated key so people with backlit KBs' can use them.









~Ceadder


----------



## Sparhawk

Shipping, why you so expensive?

I thought a lot of this stuff was shipped from Canada?
I was quoted one option: USPS Priority Mail International $25.75... for shipping on a single $6 lanyard...









I'd really like to order a lanyard... is there an option for good-old-fashioned snail-I-don't-care-if-it-takes-three-months-to-get-to-me-mail shipping?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparhawk*
> 
> Shipping, why you so expensive?
> 
> I thought a lot of this stuff was shipped from Canada?
> I was quoted one option: USPS Priority Mail International $25.75... for shipping on a single $6 lanyard...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd really like to order a lanyard... is there an option for good-old-fashioned snail-I-don't-care-if-it-takes-three-months-to-get-to-me-mail shipping?


Send Tankguys a PM, they'll almost certainly have an option for you. Sorry for the horrendously late reply.


----------



## Sparhawk

Haha, thanks Chipp.









Got it sorted out. Tankguys was very helpful.








Turns out it's an error with the automated calculator.
If you send him a PM he'll probably be able to get it sorted out for you(anyone wanting to order something) as well.


----------



## Cyrilmak

Appliques have been sold out for a very, very, very, very long time. Are more coming? Got my new case and would like one.


----------



## Ceadderman

That was why I had OC.net logo laser etched into my plexi window on my 932. Been wanting an applique for the longest time and when it looked like we weren't gonna get any I went with what I know.









~Ceadder


----------



## Cyrilmak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> That was why I had OC.net logo laser etched into my plexi window on my 932. Been wanting an applique for the longest time and when it looked like we weren't gonna get any I went with what I know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


How much did that cost you to have done? That's a good idea. My new case is the Corsair 650D that has the window also.


----------



## Domino

Aren't there OCN hoodies?


----------



## Schmuckley

ok..so..Where's the Marksman pots?


----------



## tankguys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> ok..so..Where's the Marksman pots?


http://www.tankguys.com/site-merchandise/marksman-extreme-cooling-pot.html

Tada!


----------



## Hatchet

wtb a OCN t-shirt


----------



## tehwalris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hatchet*
> 
> wtb a OCN t-shirt


^This!

I would love an ocn T-shirt! (Small







)


----------



## Hatchet

http://ftwpc.com/merchandise.html

Found some


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrilmak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> That was why I had OC.net logo laser etched into my plexi window on my 932. Been wanting an applique for the longest time and when it looked like we weren't gonna get any I went with what I know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much did that cost you to have done? That's a good idea. My new case is the Corsair 650D that has the window also.
Click to expand...

Don't know if I answered this yet...

Replacement window with laser etching/engraving cost me $25. Considering the 932 Window is a 3rd the size of the 800D window, I figure it's gonna go up. You'll have to speak with the gent in charge of it in Artisan threads to see if he can do it and to see how much he'd charge.









~Ceadder


----------



## KingMaddog

I would like to buy a replacement lanyard but I don't see the cell phone type available. How can I acquire one or two of these?


----------



## tankguys

http://www.tankguys.com/catalogsearch/result/index/?cat=9&q=lanyard

Tada! Sorry, not sure why they weren't showing up all of a sudden.


----------



## Spud387

Will there be a restock of Appliques anytime soon?


----------



## Paradigm84

I can't imagine any being restocked before the site redesign, I could be wrong though.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Would love to have a OCN winkey for my CM Quickfire TK







or even the space bar


----------



## Fanman43

I AM SO EXCITED!
i WILL BUY 10 LANYARDS!!!


----------



## Crouch

This is freakin awesome!


----------



## DarthBaggins

I ordered a hat for now lol


----------



## Osiris[405]

What's the story here? Are OCN case stickers going to be available again?


----------



## Chipp

Sorry, I don't have any news to share at this time.


----------



## Osiris[405]

So nobody is going to hassle me if I start selling opaque OCN window decals right?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Unfortunately we do not allow our branding to be used on products other than our own.
Quote:


> You ARE NOT allowed to use Overclock.net to:
> 
> Advertise or promote products and/or services that you or someone you know has an "interest" in
> This includes linking to a personal website
> Display affiliate links of any kind
> *Copy content, images or any other Overclock.net assets (in part or in whole)*
> Recruit people for other websites/projects/jobs or any other reason
> *Directly or indirectly profit from your relationship with the site and the people you meet here, now or in the future*


http://www.overclock.net/a/terms-of-service


----------



## Osiris[405]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Unfortunately we do not allow our branding to be used on products other than our own.
> http://www.overclock.net/a/terms-of-service


Sounds like whomever is in charge of the store should do something about the OCN decals people have been asking for for 3 years with no updates.

I think what I will do is make my own, perhaps 100 or so, exactly how they used to be, then advertise them as NOT for sale so nobody else can enjoy them! That way everyone will know they're in fact out there once again, but still completely unavailable.


----------



## Boyd

yes, i would buy a bunch of em aswell if they are available.


----------



## Osiris[405]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyd*
> 
> yes, i would buy a bunch of em aswell if they are available.


I know you would, because I've seen the posts asking for them since 2011-2012. And when I make a bunch of them you and a lot of other people will have to look at the pretty pictures because you can't have them. Of course, this doesn't violate the ToS because I do not have a product to sell.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah I had to cancel my hat ordered as no communication from the person in charge of the store front, and is being disputed on ppal


----------



## Osiris[405]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Yeah I had to cancel my hat ordered as no communication from the person in charge of the store front, and is being disputed on ppal


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Sorry, I don't have any news to share at this time.


So I am not "allowed" to support the community with decals. And yet this is the official response? *This guy had to open a dispute with PayPal.* Can we get a bit more courtesy and explanation as to what is going on? I don't think that's asking lot.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Yeah I had to cancel my hat ordered as no communication from the person in charge of the store front, and is being disputed on ppal


Can you please send me some details about your claim here and cc ENTERPRISE on the PM? I'm afraid I've not heard anything of the sort - and, none of our official partners are selling Overclock.net decals.

We can, and unquestionably should, do better than leaving you in a situation where you need to file a PayPal dispute.

To everyone else - I agree that the delay in restocking some of our site merchandise is beyond frustrating, and growing ever-closer to ridiculous. I'm pushing hard for a resolution internally, but unfortunately certain aspects of the site (particularly brand ownership and our finances) are things which I can't just make an executive decision on and get immediate results, I'm dependent on a few other parties who have not been able to commit to doing anything in this area over the last couple of years. I'll continue to do everything that I can, and place all the pressure that I can, on the restocking situation. I want to see a diverse Overclock.net store again as much as you do.


----------



## Osiris[405]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> To everyone else - I agree that the delay in restocking some of our site merchandise is beyond frustrating, and growing ever-closer to ridiculous. I'm pushing hard for a resolution internally, but unfortunately certain aspects of the site (particularly brand ownership and our finances) are things which I can't just make an executive decision on and get immediate results, I'm dependent on a few other parties who have not been able to commit to doing anything in this area over the last couple of years. I'll continue to do everything that I can, and place all the pressure that I can, on the restocking situation. I want to see a diverse Overclock.net store again as much as you do.


There are people that posted in _this_ thread that have been waiting for that type of response or recognition for *4 years*. 4 Years. It took me making a fuss about this and digging up the old thread to actually get a response. Remember that.

At the same time, I so much as mention selling them myself to pick up the slack and get the TOS quoted at me by a moderator. _I don't see anyone else doing anything about it in the past 4 years._

Honestly, with the way this has been handled, I don't even want to represent OCN at a place like QuakeCon on principle alone. I'm no longer interested in decals/appliques, and the people who were asking about them in *2011* have probably forgotten about it.

Why do I emphasize "4 years"? Because it's unbelievable. Every one of these people was ignored. Seriously, - seriously - , _for shame_.



EDIT: Thanks for the +2 Rep!


----------



## corky dorkelson

The guy that owns this site is special in many ways.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Can you please send me some details about your claim here and cc ENTERPRISE on the PM? I'm afraid I've not heard anything of the sort - and, none of our official partners are selling Overclock.net decals.
> 
> We can, and unquestionably should, do better than leaving you in a situation where you need to file a PayPal dispute.
> 
> To everyone else - I agree that the delay in restocking some of our site merchandise is beyond frustrating, and growing ever-closer to ridiculous. I'm pushing hard for a resolution internally, but unfortunately certain aspects of the site (particularly brand ownership and our finances) are things which I can't just make an executive decision on and get immediate results, I'm dependent on a few other parties who have not been able to commit to doing anything in this area over the last couple of years. I'll continue to do everything that I can, and place all the pressure that I can, on the restocking situation. I want to see a diverse Overclock.net store again as much as you do.


YGPM


----------



## Osiris[405]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson*
> 
> The guy that owns this site is special in many ways.


Maybe, but that's no excuse for continually poor customer service over a 4 year span.


----------



## Ceadderman

I volunteer to take over the thread and store. I was one of the people that wanted a OCN decal many moons ago.

Although I am not in the area. So am not sure what hoops we would have to jump through.









~Ceadder


----------



## Osiris[405]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I volunteer to take over the thread and store. I was one of the people that wanted a OCN decal many moons ago.
> 
> Although I am not in the area. So am not sure what hoops we would have to jump through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Didn't you read the terms of service? Community members like us aren't allowed to contribute!

/s


----------



## Ceadderman

Even so it's worthwhile to volunteer.









~Ceadder


----------



## Osiris[405]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Even so it's worthwhile to volunteer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Agreed wholeheartedly!

In the mean time, I received a speedy reply from the guys at Performance-PCs letting me know they have appliques in stock and ready to ship!



Of course, providing this information here does not violate the ToS as I do not have any sort of vested interested in PPCs or their company. I'm a modder just like you!


----------



## BulletSponge

Guess I'll just buy one of Linus' shirts.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osiris[405]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> To everyone else - I agree that the delay in restocking some of our site merchandise is beyond frustrating, and growing ever-closer to ridiculous. I'm pushing hard for a resolution internally, but unfortunately certain aspects of the site (particularly brand ownership and our finances) are things which I can't just make an executive decision on and get immediate results, I'm dependent on a few other parties who have not been able to commit to doing anything in this area over the last couple of years. I'll continue to do everything that I can, and place all the pressure that I can, on the restocking situation. I want to see a diverse Overclock.net store again as much as you do.
> 
> 
> 
> There are people that posted in _this_ thread that have been waiting for that type of response or recognition for *4 years*. 4 Years. It took me making a fuss about this and digging up the old thread to actually get a response. Remember that.
> 
> At the same time, I so much as mention selling them myself to pick up the slack and get the TOS quoted at me by a moderator. _I don't see anyone else doing anything about it in the past 4 years._
> 
> Honestly, with the way this has been handled, I don't even want to represent OCN at a place like QuakeCon on principle alone. I'm no longer interested in decals/appliques, and the people who were asking about them in *2011* have probably forgotten about it.
> 
> Why do I emphasize "4 years"? Because it's unbelievable. Every one of these people was ignored. Seriously, - seriously - , _for shame_.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Thanks for the +2 Rep!
Click to expand...

It is not an ideal situation however while issues may be posted in places, this is not ideal. We cannot browse the entire forum at all times and be expected to notice every sample of information, further to this we have other duties which take our attention away from certain areas from the forum.

Your best bet is to PM a member of Staff should something be of particular importance or note worthy, this helps us to help you, it is a two way street







.

While we appreciate members offering to help create or distribute OCN Merchandise, this has to be done under a strict and organized framework due to Copyright/Trademark reasons as well as finacial reasons. When our Moderators remove this type of member created content it is to protect OCN and the trademark, nothing personal







.

As stated we are looking into alternatives internally and we hope to bring you guys a great set of merchandise and a more consistent service through a future partner.

Thanks
E


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> It is not an ideal situation however while issues may be posted in places, this is not ideal. We cannot browse the entire forum at all times and be expected to notice every sample of information, further to this we have other duties which take our attention away from certain areas from the forum.
> 
> Your best bet is to PM a member of Staff should something be of particular importance or note worthy, this helps us to help you, it is a two way street
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> While we appreciate members offering to help create or distribute OCN Merchandise, this has to be done under a strict and organized framework due to Copyright/Trademark reasons as well as finacial reasons. When our Moderators remove this type of member created content it is to protect OCN and the trademark, nothing personal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> As stated we are looking into alternatives internally and we hope to bring you guys a great set of merchandise and a more consistent service through a future partner.
> 
> Thanks
> E










Good to hear


----------



## wes1099

I have been wondering why I can't find any OCN products for a while now. This explains it. I still have hope that I will be able to get my hands on one of those OCN spacebars one day.


----------



## hertz9753

Don't be like me. Be nice.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Lol you not nice?


----------



## dman811

I'm pretty sure you're nice Mike. I have enough parts from you to prove it.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

I guess I'm glad I kept good care of my applique package after all these years. I had no idea. I just had my car shipped and clean across country, so my old sticker got ruined. I found by chance, my old package and I had a left over. Thank God!


----------



## V1C10U5

Can anyone share the image for the decal so I can have one made for my own use?

My house mate and I got a high efficiency fridge and I have had the energy rating sticker on my case window for some time so I don't feel bad about leaving my PC running all the time, but it's not fooling anyone.
I would really like an OCN decal.

BTW I would skin a 9 year old for one of those key caps, but I suck at modding keyboards.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V1C10U5*
> 
> Can anyone share the image for the decal so I can have one made for my own use?
> 
> My house mate and I got a high efficiency fridge and I have had the energy rating sticker on my case window for some time so I don't feel bad about leaving my PC running all the time, but it's not fooling anyone.
> I would really like an OCN decal.
> 
> BTW I would skin a 9 year old for one of those key caps, but I suck at modding keyboards.


I believe this quote pretty much still applies. Unfortunately copying and creating your own would likely fall under a copyright issue. I have bolded what I'm referring to.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Osiris[405]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> To everyone else - I agree that the delay in restocking some of our site merchandise is beyond frustrating, and growing ever-closer to ridiculous. I'm pushing hard for a resolution internally, but unfortunately certain aspects of the site (particularly brand ownership and our finances) are things which I can't just make an executive decision on and get immediate results, I'm dependent on a few other parties who have not been able to commit to doing anything in this area over the last couple of years. I'll continue to do everything that I can, and place all the pressure that I can, on the restocking situation. I want to see a diverse Overclock.net store again as much as you do.
> 
> 
> 
> There are people that posted in _this_ thread that have been waiting for that type of response or recognition for *4 years*. 4 Years. It took me making a fuss about this and digging up the old thread to actually get a response. Remember that.
> 
> At the same time, I so much as mention selling them myself to pick up the slack and get the TOS quoted at me by a moderator. _I don't see anyone else doing anything about it in the past 4 years._
> 
> Honestly, with the way this has been handled, I don't even want to represent OCN at a place like QuakeCon on principle alone. I'm no longer interested in decals/appliques, and the people who were asking about them in *2011* have probably forgotten about it.
> 
> Why do I emphasize "4 years"? Because it's unbelievable. Every one of these people was ignored. Seriously, - seriously - , _for shame_.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Thanks for the +2 Rep!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not an ideal situation however while issues may be posted in places, this is not ideal. We cannot browse the entire forum at all times and be expected to notice every sample of information, further to this we have other duties which take our attention away from certain areas from the forum.
> 
> Your best bet is to PM a member of Staff should something be of particular importance or note worthy, this helps us to help you, it is a two way street
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> *While we appreciate members offering to help create or distribute OCN Merchandise, this has to be done under a strict and organized framework due to Copyright/Trademark reasons as well as finacial reasons.* When our Moderators remove this type of member created content it is to protect OCN and the trademark, nothing personal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> As stated we are looking into alternatives internally and we hope to bring you guys a great set of merchandise and a more consistent service through a future partner.
> 
> Thanks
> E
Click to expand...


----------



## V1C10U5

...Should have read that all the way through, my bad.


----------



## Osiris[405]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> I believe this quote pretty much still applies. Unfortunately copying and creating your own would likely fall under a copyright issue. I have bolded what I'm referring to.


That's right. The people in charge of this store are unwilling to do anything over a four year span, despite numerous responses to this thread asking about it, and now we're told it's a copyright issue to try to make our own appliques. Am I the only one thoroughly irritated by this? How about I go ahead and make my own anyway and see if you guys actually come after me. Should I _really_ expect a prompt copyright lawsuit from the same people who can't maintain an online forum store? To that note, I came across several threads sharing OCN logo images in my original search to find out what happened here. Give me a reason to and I'll try to find them again.

I would also like to add that the forum response pictures I cropped and uploaded, as mentioned by ENTERPRISE, were from this thread, not all over the forum.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> We cannot browse the entire forum at all times and be expected to notice every sample of information, further to this we have other duties which take our attention away from certain areas from the forum.


----------



## dman811

I think you are pretty much bound and determined anyways.


----------



## Osiris[405]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I think you are pretty much bound and determined anyways.


I would be satisfied with an appropriate response to those members back in 2011 and 2012 asking the same question, that got ignored and buried in this thread.


----------



## hertz9753

I just learned that I can still be nice.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osiris[405]*
> 
> That's right. The people in charge of this store are unwilling to do anything over a four year span, despite numerous responses to this thread asking about it, and now we're told it's a copyright issue to try to make our own appliques. Am I the only one thoroughly irritated by this? How about I go ahead and make my own anyway and see if you guys actually come after me. Should I _really_ expect a prompt copyright lawsuit from the same people who can't maintain an online forum store? To that note, I came across several threads sharing OCN logo images in my original search to find out what happened here. Give me a reason to and I'll try to find them again.
> 
> I would also like to add that the forum response pictures I cropped and uploaded, as mentioned by ENTERPRISE, were from this thread, not all over the forum.


Enterprises response was target at the idea of a member making a bunch of appliques and selling them, or doing a group buy to make a bunch. I don't think OCN would have a problem with you making something for your personal use.


----------



## kot0005

should take over frozen cpu's inventory


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Osiris[405]*
> 
> That's right. The people in charge of this store are unwilling to do anything over a four year span, despite numerous responses to this thread asking about it, and now we're told it's a copyright issue to try to make our own appliques. Am I the only one thoroughly irritated by this? How about I go ahead and make my own anyway and see if you guys actually come after me. Should I _really_ expect a prompt copyright lawsuit from the same people who can't maintain an online forum store? To that note, I came across several threads sharing OCN logo images in my original search to find out what happened here. Give me a reason to and I'll try to find them again.
> 
> I would also like to add that the forum response pictures I cropped and uploaded, as mentioned by ENTERPRISE, were from this thread, not all over the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Enterprises response was target at the idea of a member making a bunch of appliques and selling them, or doing a group buy to make a bunch. I don't think OCN would have a problem with you making something for your personal use.
Click to expand...

Historically if you wanted to use the OCN logo for your personal use, such as making your own coffee coaster or something small like and it is only for your OWN use and you are not creating and distributing anything relating to the OCN Logo or trademark then that is fine. If you intended to create items in mass to distribute freely or for profit, then this is where we draw the line and we would not permit it. Furthermore just so it is clear we do take any copyright issues very seriously and we have and will follow up on any use of our assets that have not been released for use with our express permission.

We are very much looking to get the OCN store back up running, now we have transitioned to Wikia we are now in a much better position to push forward with this, it is still early days so there is no ETA but we very much want this back for the community and we will be working on it rest assured.

Thanks,
E


----------



## SoloCamo

Glad I stumbled on this thread (regardless of the uhhh..anger the past page or so offers). Anyways, I look forward to these when and if they become available in the future. Wouldn't mind slapping some on some builds


----------



## Kommanche

Quote:


> *SNIP
> *
> Thanks,
> E


That seems a bit silly really. Brand image and marketing for free is usually a business' wet dream.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

So would it be OK if someone took the logo from here: http://www.overclock.net/custom/huddle/overclock/img/header_sprite.v1424901076.png or here: http://imagizer.imageshack.us/a/img12/2506/blackbgn.png and created a vector from that to upload to this thread so people could print them out on decals for their own use?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kommanche*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *SNIP*
> 
> Thanks,
> E
> 
> 
> 
> That seems a bit silly really. Brand image and marketing for free is usually a business' wet dream.
Click to expand...

Yes but under a certain organised framework. Having a random user using our logo is not free marketing and can actually be anything but good for brand image depending on what the member is using it for or associating it with.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> So would it be OK if someone took the logo from here: http://www.overclock.net/custom/huddle/overclock/img/header_sprite.v1424901076.png or here: http://imagizer.imageshack.us/a/img12/2506/blackbgn.png and created a vector from that to upload to this thread so people could print them out on decals for their own use?


This is something I will need to check on as policies regarding this may now be different due to our transition


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Is there a page that has these policies somewhere? Thanks


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Is there a page that has these policies somewhere? Thanks


Quote:


> *||Advertising/Promotion/Commercial Use ||*
> 
> You *ARE NOT* allowed to use Overclock.net to:
> 
> 
> Advertise or promote products and/or services that you or someone you know has an "interest" in
> This includes linking to a personal website
> 
> Display affiliate links of any kind
> *Copy content, images or any other Overclock.net assets (in part or in whole)*
> Recruit people for other websites/projects/jobs or any other reason
> Directly or indirectly profit from your relationship with the site and the people you meet here, now or in the future


I have just clarified however that we will still be allowing members to use the Logo as long as it is for personal use and not for distribution freely or for sales. We still prefer that members who wish to use the Logo to contact us directly just to let us know what your intentions are. I am sure you can understand that we have to protect the branding and make sure it is being used responsibly


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Well, by that language I won't be able to post a vector of the OCN logo here as it would count as a derivative of the original logo and infringe on your copyright unless.... I have permission to do so.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Well, by that language I won't be able to post a vector of the OCN logo here as it would count as a derivative of the original logo and infringe on your copyright unless.... I have permission to do so.


If you post it on here though, it just becomes OCN's property anyway, so I can't see there being an issue with that aside form it needing to be 100% perfect visually to the existing logo, and also assuming that a new logo doesn't get released.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Literally below that:

If you do choose to use the site for any of the activities outlined within the Advertising/Promotion/Commercial Use section (directly above), YOU AGREE to the following:

Every instance of breaking one of these rules outlined with the Advertising/Promotion/Commercial Use section constitutes you entering into an agreement with Overclock.net to pay for such initiatives at a cost of $500 per incidence.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

I mean, I just wanted to make a vectorized logo of OCN so I could print it out onto a decal to put on my case but if I'm going to put in the effort I'd like to share it with the community as people were asking for a large-scale image of the logo since they can't get any decals from the store.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Is there a page that has these policies somewhere? Thanks


Not as such

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> I mean, I just wanted to make a vectorized logo of OCN so I could print it out onto a decal to put on my case but if I'm going to put in the effort I'd like to share it with the community as people were asking for a large-scale image of the logo since they can't get any decals from the store.


Please understand that the TOS is really directed to those who seek to abuse our assets. As I say, we allow user to use the logo asset privately. In your case if you wish to provide a Vector for other OCN users to use so they can create decals for their own use then that is fine


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Please understand that the TOS is really directed to those who seek to abuse our assets. As I say, we allow user to use the logo asset privately. In your case if you wish to provide a Vector for other OCN users to use so they can create decals for their own use then that is fine


Awesome, thanks


----------



## Osiris[405]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> I mean, I just wanted to make a vectorized logo of OCN so I could print it out onto a decal to put on my case but if I'm going to put in the effort I'd like to share it with the community as people were asking for a large-scale image of the logo since they can't get any decals from the store.


Wouldn't it be nice to provide that community service in lieu of the actual store being able to?

It makes sense, but they've already told us we are not allowed to do that. It's been made very clear that they own the brand. They're also not willing to provide the service. We hear talk of wanting to get the store running again. It sounds great, until you realize it's been said for years. The topic had been so buried that I dug it up in my original search. I wouldn't bother with the decals at this point; being made to jump through this many hoops just to represent the brand they lay claim to seems ascinine. You're better off representing some other brand that actively wants you to.

Then again, it's like I said before: do you really think you'll see any legal action taken by the same group who can't get a few products secured on an online store? I have a hard time believing that.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osiris[405]*
> 
> Wouldn't it be nice to provide that community service in lieu of the actual store being able to?
> 
> It makes sense, but they've already told us we are not allowed to do that. It's been made very clear that they own the brand. They're also not willing to provide the service. We hear talk of wanting to get the store running again. It sounds great, until you realize it's been said for years. The topic had been so buried that I dug it up in my original search. I wouldn't bother with the decals at this point; being made to jump through this many hoops just to represent the brand they lay claim to seems ascinine. You're better off representing some other brand that actively wants you to.
> 
> Then again, it's like I said before: do you really think you'll see any legal action taken by the same group who can't get a few products secured on an online store? I have a hard time believing that.


Yeah it would be nice if someone else from the community created and sold decals for us but it's against their ToS so it won't happen.

Regarding the legal action, I'm sure the $500 fine would turn into an account ban if you refuse to pay and there may/may not be legal action afterwards, I personally don't think there would be but I asked about the vectors just so I wouldn't have to pay $500 or get banned.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

On a slightly related note, any links to high quality vinyl sheets? 8.5"x11" should be fine as I want to put an OCN decal here on my Primo:


----------



## Osiris[405]

If only that legal energy would be put into maintaining the online store.

There still has been no explanation as to what happened to it for almost 3 years.

The latest information we have from Chip on 4/7/15 is, "Sorry, I don't have any news to share at this time." This came to light only after someone mentioned their paypal dispute with the store after never receiving their order. I don't make this up. You can go back and read the posts. The audacity of them to quote the ToS at this point blows my mind, even while considering it a technicality.


----------



## TheReciever

Been waiting years to get a lanyard and sticker


----------



## Ceadderman

Sticker an T-shirt in my case. Would LOVE to rep OCN at PDXLan.









~Ceadder


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Hey guys,

The OCN Store has been around up until roughly 6 months ago through Tankguys.com. We have now suspended the store temporarily as Tankguys has chosen to step down from his position as our Distributor due to his own time constraints and life direction. Granted we could have had some more merchandise on the Tankguys Store as it did lack the Decals, but aside from that we still had Hats, Various Lanyards, Keyboards, OCN Branded Yubikeys and OCN LN2 Pots (LN2 Pot was limited stock)

So in reality OCN merchandise has been available for a fair amount of time, we could have done better to make it more obvious at later dates but in reality the OCN Merchandise has only been off of sale for the last few months.

So where does this leave us now ? Well as most of you know we transitioned to Wikia very recently and we are still making organizational changes internally as well as making plans for future changes. These future changes do indeed include getting the OCN Store back online and hopefully with a wider selection of merchandise, especially with a view to getting decals again !

We apologize for the current outage regarding availability and lack of OCN Merch as well as not continually publicizing its availability on Tankguys, but we are working to bring a much better store to you in the future.

Thanks !

E


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

And so it begins...


----------



## tompsonn

Hoodies!


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> The OCN Store has been around up until roughly 6 months ago through Tankguys.com. We have now suspended the store temporarily as Tankguys has chosen to step down from his position as our Distributor due to his own time constraints and life direction. Granted we could have had some more merchandise on the Tankguys Store as it did lack the Decals, but aside from that we still had Hats, Various Lanyards, Keyboards, OCN Branded Yubikeys and OCN LN2 Pots (LN2 Pot was limited stock)
> 
> So in reality OCN merchandise has been available for a fair amount of time, we could have done better to make it more obvious at later dates but in reality the OCN Merchandise has only been off of sale for the last few months.
> 
> So where does this leave us now ? Well as most of you know we transitioned to Wikia very recently and we are still making organizational changes internally as well as making plans for future changes. These future changes do indeed include getting the OCN Store back online and hopefully with a wider selection of merchandise, especially with a view to getting decals again !
> 
> We apologize for the current outage regarding availability and lack of OCN Merch as well as not continually publicizing its availability on Tankguys, but we are working to bring a much better store to you in the future.
> 
> Thanks !
> E


E... Get the OCN duckys back ASAP.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> E... Get the OCN duckys back ASAP.


Not sure it's quite as simple as emailing Ducky and saying you want more at this stage.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Basic two colors preview:


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> The OCN Store has been around up until roughly 6 months ago through Tankguys.com. We have now suspended the store temporarily as Tankguys has chosen to step down from his position as our Distributor due to his own time constraints and life direction. Granted we could have had some more merchandise on the Tankguys Store as it did lack the Decals, but aside from that we still had Hats, Various Lanyards, Keyboards, OCN Branded Yubikeys and OCN LN2 Pots (LN2 Pot was limited stock)
> 
> So in reality OCN merchandise has been available for a fair amount of time, we could have done better to make it more obvious at later dates but in reality the OCN Merchandise has only been off of sale for the last few months.
> 
> So where does this leave us now ? Well as most of you know we transitioned to Wikia very recently and we are still making organizational changes internally as well as making plans for future changes. These future changes do indeed include getting the OCN Store back online and hopefully with a wider selection of merchandise, especially with a view to getting decals again !
> 
> We apologize for the current outage regarding availability and lack of OCN Merch as well as not continually publicizing its availability on Tankguys, but we are working to bring a much better store to you in the future.
> 
> Thanks !
> 
> E
> 
> 
> 
> E... Get the OCN duckys back ASAP.
Click to expand...

I am afraid that it is unlikely we will go the Ducky route again unless there is a fairly large demand for it. When the Ducky boards first come out, they were fairly unique but there not as unique anymore and other manufacturers offer very similar products. Further to this we did not have what I consider a huge demand for the Ducky boards. However we will assess what type of merchandise will be in the store in the future and I am not ruling anything out


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> The OCN Store has been around up until roughly 6 months ago through Tankguys.com. We have now suspended the store temporarily as Tankguys has chosen to step down from his position as our Distributor due to his own time constraints and life direction. Granted we could have had some more merchandise on the Tankguys Store as it did lack the Decals, but aside from that we still had Hats, Various Lanyards, Keyboards, OCN Branded Yubikeys and OCN LN2 Pots (LN2 Pot was limited stock)
> 
> So in reality OCN merchandise has been available for a fair amount of time, we could have done better to make it more obvious at later dates but in reality the OCN Merchandise has only been off of sale for the last few months.
> 
> So where does this leave us now ? Well as most of you know we transitioned to Wikia very recently and we are still making organizational changes internally as well as making plans for future changes. These future changes do indeed include getting the OCN Store back online and hopefully with a wider selection of merchandise, especially with a view to getting decals again !
> 
> We apologize for the current outage regarding availability and lack of OCN Merch as well as not continually publicizing its availability on Tankguys, but we are working to bring a much better store to you in the future.
> 
> Thanks !
> 
> E
> 
> 
> 
> E... Get the OCN duckys back ASAP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am afraid that it is unlikely we will go the Ducky route again unless there is a fairly large demand for it. When the Ducky boards first come out, they were fairly unique but there not as unique anymore and other manufacturers offer very similar products. Further to this we did not have what I consider a huge demand for the Ducky boards. However we will assess what type of merchandise will be in the store in the future and I am not ruling anything out
Click to expand...

Wouldn't a more viable option be printing a custom keycap for the escape key and the spacebar so users of existing keyboards could replace them?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> The OCN Store has been around up until roughly 6 months ago through Tankguys.com. We have now suspended the store temporarily as Tankguys has chosen to step down from his position as our Distributor due to his own time constraints and life direction. Granted we could have had some more merchandise on the Tankguys Store as it did lack the Decals, but aside from that we still had Hats, Various Lanyards, Keyboards, OCN Branded Yubikeys and OCN LN2 Pots (LN2 Pot was limited stock)
> 
> So in reality OCN merchandise has been available for a fair amount of time, we could have done better to make it more obvious at later dates but in reality the OCN Merchandise has only been off of sale for the last few months.
> 
> So where does this leave us now ? Well as most of you know we transitioned to Wikia very recently and we are still making organizational changes internally as well as making plans for future changes. These future changes do indeed include getting the OCN Store back online and hopefully with a wider selection of merchandise, especially with a view to getting decals again !
> 
> We apologize for the current outage regarding availability and lack of OCN Merch as well as not continually publicizing its availability on Tankguys, but we are working to bring a much better store to you in the future.
> 
> Thanks !
> 
> E
> 
> 
> 
> E... Get the OCN duckys back ASAP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am afraid that it is unlikely we will go the Ducky route again unless there is a fairly large demand for it. When the Ducky boards first come out, they were fairly unique but there not as unique anymore and other manufacturers offer very similar products. Further to this we did not have what I consider a huge demand for the Ducky boards. However we will assess what type of merchandise will be in the store in the future and I am not ruling anything out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldn't a more viable option be printing a custom keycap for the escape key and the spacebar so users of existing keyboards could replace them?
Click to expand...

+1

Since a good amount of keyboards use Cherry MX or Greetech switches, you just need to design the key caps for those with transparent sections so they work with RGB keyboards. Only problem is picking what colors, Black, White, and the OCN dark blue should be the bare minimum of color choices.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Yes, I was thinking the escape key could be colored like the dark blue background of the website with the flame as the lighter blue color, just like in the logo in the top left of the page.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Vinyl logos, I'd love to have 10 (4 for the two vehicles, and the other 6 I'd figure something out







)


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Vinyl logos, I'd love to have 10 (4 for the two vehicles, and the other 6 I'd figure something out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I'm still learning how to operate Adobe Illustrator (complete noob) but I aim to have some high quality SVGs of the logo up shortly so users can custom print their own stuff.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> The OCN Store has been around up until roughly 6 months ago through Tankguys.com. We have now suspended the store temporarily as Tankguys has chosen to step down from his position as our Distributor due to his own time constraints and life direction. Granted we could have had some more merchandise on the Tankguys Store as it did lack the Decals, but aside from that we still had Hats, Various Lanyards, Keyboards, OCN Branded Yubikeys and OCN LN2 Pots (LN2 Pot was limited stock)
> 
> So in reality OCN merchandise has been available for a fair amount of time, we could have done better to make it more obvious at later dates but in reality the OCN Merchandise has only been off of sale for the last few months.
> 
> So where does this leave us now ? Well as most of you know we transitioned to Wikia very recently and we are still making organizational changes internally as well as making plans for future changes. These future changes do indeed include getting the OCN Store back online and hopefully with a wider selection of merchandise, especially with a view to getting decals again !
> 
> We apologize for the current outage regarding availability and lack of OCN Merch as well as not continually publicizing its availability on Tankguys, but we are working to bring a much better store to you in the future.
> 
> Thanks !
> 
> E
> 
> 
> 
> E... Get the OCN duckys back ASAP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am afraid that it is unlikely we will go the Ducky route again unless there is a fairly large demand for it. When the Ducky boards first come out, they were fairly unique but there not as unique anymore and other manufacturers offer very similar products. Further to this we did not have what I consider a huge demand for the Ducky boards. However we will assess what type of merchandise will be in the store in the future and I am not ruling anything out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldn't a more viable option be printing a custom keycap for the escape key and the spacebar so users of existing keyboards could replace them?
Click to expand...

Indeed ! We already have Keycaps, currently reserved for Prizes only. However this will change and they will be made available for all once the Store re-opens


----------



## Ceadderman

~Ceadder


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

I promised SVGs now X 'gon give em to ya!

For those that don't know the difference between a raster (gif, jpg, png, etc.) image and vector image (SVG):


Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scalable_Vector_Graphics

So what does this mean? You should be able to scale these images up and print out nice OCN decals for your chassis










Spoiler: Black/Transparent

















Spoiler: Two Tones, Custom Colors

























Spoiler: Two Tones, OCN Color

































Spoiler: Three Tones, Custom Colors

































Spoiler: Three Tones, OCN Colors

























Spoiler: Four Tones























Note: I'm an Adobe Illustrator newbie, if you can improve upon my work, do it!
http://xxdarkreap3rxx.com/OCN/SVGs/OCN.ai
http://xxdarkreap3rxx.com/OCN/SVGs/OCN2.ai
http://xxdarkreap3rxx.com/OCN/SVGs/OCN3.ai
http://xxdarkreap3rxx.com/OCN/SVGs/OCN4.ai


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Good work


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Got a guy on eBay that does decals and has a lot of PC related ones for sale like ASUS/MSI/Bitspower/Alphacool/EKWB/AMD/Nvidia/etc. and he writes in all of his auctions that he can make custom ones per request. Asked him if he can make me one, hope he can!


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

So he unfortunately has a limited option for colors. I'm going to try carstickers.com out, see how that goes.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Giving it a go. Hope it comes out well and I don't screw up the application!


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

"We would like to inform you that the status of your order has changed.

On 05/19/2015 06:57, order number 210838 changed from Payment Received to Processing."

Can't wait to get my sticker, I hope it comes out well and is high quality.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Giving it a go. Hope it comes out well and I don't screw up the application!


Hey guys,

We have no issue with you using the Logo Asset but I guess I should have been more clear, so my fault. We have no issue with you using the logo, BUT the design MUST stay the same, different colors we have no issue with but altering the overall look of the design I am afraid is not something we are comfortable with due to misrepresentation. Please can you use the design as it stands currently. I will be checking the uploaded files on this thread just to make sure that this is the case, please make alterations back to the default design


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Man they take forever

"Hello,

Thank you for your inquiry. Standard orders ship with in 7-10 business days. Your order should go into production by Thursday.

Please let me know if you have any further questions.
Thank you,"

I still need to get some of the ones done/uploaded that have the gradient on the upper flames


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Got it yesterday. Apparently they sent two from the looks of it. Can't wait to slap it on the inside of the window!


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

I guess in 24 hours I peel it off so it looks like this:


----------



## wes1099

Is there any new news about when the store will be back up? Haven't seen anything new on this thread in almost a month and a half


----------



## V1C10U5

Never, there will never be an OCN store.


----------



## wes1099

Any updates on the possible restoration of the OCN store? Every night I dream of OCN keycaps and lanyards, but alas they are basically impossible to obtain.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

No news as of yet im afraid. The OCN Store is on the list to look into, but we are currently working on some other priorities that take precedence. As soon as we have news we will let you all know









Many Thanks,
E


----------



## wes1099

I refuse to lose hope in the restoration of the OCN store. Although I have only been 'lurking' recently, I still love the community and want to represent!


----------



## Djmatrix32

I want an OCN flame for my car! Is this going to be open in the near future?


----------



## fragamemnon

Dear OCN,

If I find the woman of my life some day, and I invite you to the wedding, will you gift us with keycaps as the wedding gift?

RSVP


----------

